# Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

https://www.schwaebische.de/landkreis/landkreis-lindau/lindau_artikel,-foto-mit-riesenfisch-bringt-m%C3%A4nner-vor-gericht-_arid,10892077.html


Zwei Wallerangler am Bodensee wurden vom Gericht (Amtsgericht Lindau) wegen Zurücksetzen eines Wallers zu hoher Geldstrafe verurteil:
1400 € und 2700 €.


Die Richter schlossen sich der Staatsanwaltschaft an, dass ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vorliegt.
Der Fisch hätte getötet und verwertet werden müssen, das Argument der Angler, der Fisch sei zu groß dafür, sei nicht tragend.
Staatsanwaltschaft:

„Sich an der Luft befinden" bedeute bereits ein "erhebliches Leiden für das Tier" 

„Es war absolut unnötig ein Foto zu machen“.
 „Sie  [die Angler, Anm. Toni_1962] haben aus eigennützigen Gründen gehandelt.“


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Und völlig zu Recht, wie im Video zu sehen wussten sie genau was anbeißt, somit war die Ausrede, kann nicht verwertet werden weg.
Selber Schuld wenn man wegen Mediengeilheit alles im Netz zeigen muss.#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Das Urteil ist aus anderer Sicht interessant. Das Foto und Video ist in der Diskussion zu vernachlässigen, denn es geht um das Tierschutzgesetz.

Ich wurde gestern abend noch von meinem Fischereiaufseher diesbezüglich informiert, der das verfolgt hat:


Sachverständige war eine Tierärztin, die generell aussagt, dass Drillen und Anlanden eines Fisches erhebliche Qualen dem Fisch bereitet. Diese Qualen sind nach Tierschutzgesetz nur mit dem Beenden der Qualen durch Schlachten zu rechtfertigen. Angeln ist kein vernüftiger Grund und rechtfertigen Qualen des Drills und Anlanden nicht.


Dieses Urteil ist verheerend!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist aus anderer Sicht interessant. Das Foto und Video ist in der Diskussion zu vernachlässigen, denn es geht um das Tierschutzgesetz.



Trotzdem, hier ist das Video zu finden und die Vorgehensweise der beiden, wurde damals ja schon diskutiert.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328893

Ich stelle mir nur vor, die Beiden hätten den Fisch dort vor den Zuschauern geschlachtet und somit dann rechtlich alles richtig gemacht?

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Was Zuschauer gesagt hätten beim Schlachten, ist rechtlich nicht relevant.


Der "Videobeweis" hilft der Staatsanwaltschaft in der Beweisführung, mehr nicht.
Ist aber nicht ausschlaggebend für das Urteil gewesen:

Interessant ist die Aussage der Sachverständigen (siehe Eröffnungsposting)


----------



## schomi (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ich sehe / lese auch daraus, dass ich einen Fisch , den ich nicht verwerten kann, zurücksetzen darf.
Natürlich ohne Foto / Video.
Reinhold


----------



## Gast (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Die armen Fische die Tagtäglich von den Berufsfischern mit Netzen gefangen werden und an der Luft verenden, welche Schmerzen und Qualen müssen diese Fische nur erleiden.
Vielleicht sollte sie eine Tierärztin dazu mal äußern :q
Deutschland eben.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern als man früher auf dem Markt lebende Karpfen zu kaufen bekam.
Die wurden einfach in eine Tüte gesteckt, mit ein wenig Glück lebten sie noch wenn man zu Hause ankam und sie wurden in die Badewanne gesetzt, welch eine Grausamkeit, vom Gesetzgeber so akzeptiert.
Aber Zeiten ändern sich, irgendwann wird auch der deutsche Gesetzgeber merken das er auf dem falschen Weg ist.
Aber so lange die Angler ihren Mund nicht aufmachen wird sich nie etwas ändern.
Deutschland eben


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



schomi schrieb:


> Ich sehe / lese auch daraus, dass ich einen Fisch , den ich nicht verwerten kann, zurücksetzen darf.
> 
> Reinhold






Einer von uns ist womöglich gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer 


Begründe bitte deine Meinung.


----------



## glavoc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Unser tödliches "Tierschutz"recht mal wieder...also hätten die ihn gemetzgert, wäre alles rechtlich okay gewesen. ..welch absurdes Schauspiel. 
Nur ein toter Fisch, ist ein rechtlich guter Fisch?
Guten Morgen Schlaand


----------



## trawar (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Alles was nicht mein Zielfisch ist darf ich zurück setzen, aber das war deren Zielfisch also verdient würde ich sagen.


----------



## glavoc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Begründe bitte deine Meinung.



Nun ich bin kein Rechtskundiger, aber der einfache, gesunde Menschenverstand wertet das (weiter)Leben höher als den Tod.
lg


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Einer von uns ist womöglich gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer
> 
> 
> Möglicherweise seit Ihr Beide auf dem falschen Dampfer,
> ...


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... das Töten vor den zahlreichen Zuschauern hätte evtl. andere strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben können, zumindest wenn Kinder vor Ort waren ....
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einer von uns ist womöglich gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,


na, die beiden haben ja richtig nach einer Verurteilung gebettelt.
Wie sagte die Sachverständige aus: sofort getötet oder abgehakt.
Dann wäre auch nichts weiter passiert.
Und, ob es jetzt uns passt oder nicht (keine Wertung), reines Fangen und Freilassen verstösst nunmal in Deutschland gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, ist mal so.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

@revilo62 
Sehe ich auch so. 
Sie haben genau gewußt das es verboten ist.
Sie haben die zahlreichen Zuschauer gesehen. 
Sie haben mit Sicherheit gewußt wie es von den "selbsternannten Gutmenschen" bewertet und vom Gesetzgeber verlangt wird.
... und sie machen es trotzdem- sorry selber Schuld. 
Wenn ich mir eine beobachteten Platz raussuche muss ich mir bewußt sein, dass ich nen Fisch auch gesetzeskonform- hier Bayern- behandeln muss- sprich ich muss mir bewußt sein das ich nen Fisch auch verwerten muss. Bin ich dazu nicht bereit muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, entweder anderes Land, anderer Angelplatz oder den Fisch ohne Entnahme wieder abhaken.


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



glavoc schrieb:


> Nun ich bin kein Rechtskundiger, aber der einfache, gesunde Menschenverstand wertet das (weiter)Leben höher als den Tod.
> lg




Der gesunde Menschenverstand wertet auch die körperliche Unversehrtheit von Tieren höher als die Spielerei und Angeberei mit ihnen.


----------



## glavoc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Für das Urteil war es wohl nicht relevant, auch die Abhakmatte nicht und die zügige Handhabe des Wallers. Womöglich wäre es also auch zur Verurteilung gekommen, hätten sie ihn an der Treppe im Wasser laufen gelassen. Auf dich selbst bezogen würde das bedeuten, dass du JEDEN Fisch, den du nicht mitnimmst im Wasser freizulassen hast..... merkste was?
Oder geht es dir darum, dass die ihr Filmchen hochgeladen und bissle Rumgeposse zuviel drauf war?


----------



## glavoc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Purist schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand wertet auch die körperliche Unversehrtheit von Tieren höher als die Spielerei und Angeberei mit ihnen.



Na, sag das mal den Haustierhaltern. Spielen und Angeben:m
Aber zurück zum Thema, seid ihr sicher, dass sie freigesprochen worden wären, beim im Wasser abhaken?
Und die Frage kann sich jeder stellen: Hake ich immer auch meine Fische im Wasser ab?|kopfkrat
nachdenkliche grüße


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



glavoc schrieb:


> ..
> Aber zurück zum Thema, seid ihr sicher, dass sie freigesprochen worden wären, beim im Wasser abhaken?



Naja, sicher wohl nicht, insbesondere in Bayern nicht, allerdings stellt es der Zeitungsartikel so da.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @revilo62
> Sehe ich auch so.
> Sie haben genau gewußt das es verboten ist.
> Sie haben die zahlreichen Zuschauer gesehen.
> ...



Also ich habe hier gelernt, dass es dieses aberwitzige Gesetz zwar gibt in Bayern aber es allen völlig egal ist und auch keinen Einfluss auf das Handeln hat. Wat denn nu?
Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass schon mal ein kommerzieller Fischer wegen der Verklappung von Beifang nach Tierschutzgesetz belangt wurde. Nach der hier an den Tag gelegten Argumentation sind dann auch Schonmaße hinfällig, denn Tierschutz ist Tierschutz. Es wird Zeit, dass irgendwer diesen Unsinn mal durch alle Instanzen verfolgt, dann wird Angeln in diesem Land entweder eingestellt oder wir haben endlich Ruhe.


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



bastido schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier gelernt, dass es dieses aberwitzige Gesetz zwar gibt in Bayern aber es allen völlig egal ist und auch keinen Einfluss auf das Handeln hat. Wat denn nu?
> Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass schon mal ein kommerzieller Fischer wegen der Verklappung von Beifang nach Tierschutzgesetz belangt wurde. Nach der hier an den Tag gelegten Argumentation sind dann auch Schonmaße hinfällig, denn Tierschutz ist Tierschutz. Es wird Zeit, dass irgendwer diesen Unsinn mal durch alle Instanzen verfolgt, dann wird Angeln in diesem Land entweder eingestellt oder wir haben endlich Ruhe.




EXAKT !! 

Hier würde ich mir wünschen, dass von unserem Hauptverband aber auch von den ganzen Möchtegerntierschützern mal gegengehalten wird. 

Es kann einfach nicht richtig sein, dass ein abknüppeln dem weiterleben vorzuziehen ist. Ob die Angler nun Fotos vom Fisch gemacht haben oder nicht - das ist völlig irrelevant. 

Nur wenn der Fisch aus sadistischen Motiven (zu Tode) gequält worden wäre, sähe die Sache völlig anders aus. 

Aber nur weil eine einzelne Tierärztin - unbewiesene - Behauptungen aufstellt, kann doch nicht so ein Urteil akzeptiert werden.

Typisch Schland 2018....


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



glavoc schrieb:


> Na, sag das mal den Haustierhaltern. Spielen und Angeben:m




Als Hundebesitzer sind mir Angeberfotos genauso fremd wie Spielerei mit Schnur, Köder und Haken


----------



## glavoc (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

sorry für Offtopic, aber Purist: so manchem jungen Kätzchen wird schon mal eine lebendige Maus gereicht, so mancher Hund ist völlig überzüchtet und viele nicht artgerecht gehalten. Auf Fische bezogen, darf ich im Baumarkt einfach welche erwerben und wie ich die dann handhabe, ist mir … 
Aber als Angler, mit "Sachkundenachweis" und bestandener Prüfung! darf ich nicht entscheiden, einen Fisch wenn lebensfähig und fit, nicht wieder schwimmen zu lassen?
Rheinangler-THX
Spielerei mit Haken und Schnur liebe ich seit Kindesbeinen und will mir dieses Spiel nicht nehmen lassen  und wenn du bei mir nur Küchenfotos findest, gestehe ich einem jedem Angler und einjeder Anglerin zu, Fotos mit sich und dem Fang zu machen- sie erfreuen mich!


----------



## Colophonius (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Das ist ein Urteil eines (!) Amtsgerichts, die genauen Umstände kennen wir nicht. 

Das angegebene Strafmaß ist dazu völlig unbrauchbar, nicht die Gesamthöhe der Geldstrafe ist für die Beurteilung interessant, sondern die Anzahl der Tagessätze.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,


auf die beiden könnte noch ein ganz anderes Problem zukommen: die Ordnungsbehörde kann aufgrund der Verurteilung wegen eines Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz den Fischereischein einziehen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



bastido schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier gelernt, dass es dieses aberwitzige Gesetz zwar gibt in Bayern aber es allen völlig egal ist und auch keinen Einfluss auf das Handeln hat. Wat denn nu?



Völlig egal ist es nicht, aber wenn man das Zurücksetzen nicht so zur Schau stellt, dann kommt es entweder nicht zur Anzeige oder das Verfahren wird eingestellt. Mir ist keine Verurteilung bekannt, bei der der Angler keine Fotos vom Fisch gemacht hat.


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Da sieht man mal wieder :
Angeln ist teuer und gefährlich.......:m


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Völlig egal ist es nicht, aber wenn man das Zurücksetzen nicht so zur Schau stellt, dann kommt es entweder nicht zur Anzeige oder das Verfahren wird eingestellt....



Genau das ist der Punkt, den solche Gehirnakrobaten nicht begreifen! #d


----------



## oberfranke (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

@bastido @fruehling

Da gebe ich euch völlig recht.

 @ colophonius 
 Ich glaube/hoffe nicht, dass das Urteil über 90 Tagessätze liegt. Sie würden ja somit als vorbestraft gelten und hätten einen Eintrag im Führungszeugnis. Das wäre schon ne harte Nummer.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Völlig egal ist es nicht, aber wenn man das Zurücksetzen nicht so zur Schau stellt, dann kommt es entweder nicht zur Anzeige oder das Verfahren wird eingestellt. Mir ist keine Verurteilung bekannt, bei der der Angler keine Fotos vom Fisch gemacht hat.




Hallo,


das ist richtig.
Anzumerken wäre vielleicht noch: ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG § 11 Abs. 8 (sogenanntes Abknüppelgebot) stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar und da kommt es erstmal zu gar keiner Verhandlung, es sei denn man erhebt dagegen Einspruch.
Hier, in diesem Fall handelt es sich um einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und das ist eine Sraftat, also eine ganz andere Bewertung. Die wurden nicht verurteilt, weil sie den Fisch zurückgesetzt haben, sondern wegen der Behandlung desselben nach dem Fang.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## hecht99 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

1. Wenn sie wie bereits erwähnt den Fisch ohne Medien bzw. ohne großen Tam-Tam zurückgesetzt hätten, wäre es nie zu Problemen gekommen. Augen auf bei der Platzwahl.

 2. Wenn das Video schon im Titel Wels auf Sicht beinhaltet brauchen die halt auch nicht damit herkommen, dass der Wels zu groß zum Verwerten war! 

 Die beiden haben also wissentlich diesen relativ großen Wels vor Publikum gefangen, bei dem man schon damit rechnen muss, dass irgendwelche Tierrechtler etc. dabei sind. Blöder kann man sich nicht mehr anstellen und auch rausreden!


----------



## SirCorbi (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hier schimpfen alle nur auf die Blödheit der verurteilten Angler. Ich bin großer Fan von konstruktiver Kritik.

 D. h.: Was hätten Sie konkret anders machen sollen? - Klar, kein Foto machen! Aber was wäre eine Argumentation, die vor Gericht eventuell besser funktioniert hätte?


----------



## blassauge (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Echt interessant wie so mancher hier argumentiert.

Einerseits zu sagen "...richtig so das Urteil...so etwas gehört sich nicht...muss man gleich im Wasser abhaken...ein Foto ist verwerflich..." und dann weiter zu argumentieren dass man sich ja einen  günstigeren Platz zum Angeln hätte aussuchen können, denn ohne Publikum ist es dann anscheinend doch ok?

Tolle Doppelmoral ...#c

Ich finde es trotz Tierschutz§§§ an sich moralisch nicht für verwerflich einen Fisch nach dem Fotografieren wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen. Und all die Moralapostel haben mit Sicherheit auch solche Bilder im Album. Denn wenn jeder Angler nur noch angeln geht wenn er Hunger hat oder jedem Fisch die Keule gibt haben wir bald nichts mehr an der Angel...jedenfalls nicht gescheites.   

Mein Fazit: Lieber ein lebendiger Wels im Wasser als in der Pfanne...

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Buschfunk = Berufung eingereicht.......


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



glavoc schrieb:


> sorry für Offtopic, aber Purist: so manchem jungen Kätzchen wird schon mal eine lebendige Maus gereicht, so mancher Hund ist völlig überzüchtet und viele nicht artgerecht gehalten.




Katzen halte ich nicht, mein Hund ist ein Mischling u.a. wegen der Überzüchtungsproblematik, aber auch weil ihn niemand wollte. Artgerechte Haltung beim Hund: Auslauf: 15-20km Gassi am Tag + im Sommer den ganzen Tag auf Wunsch ohne Leine im Garten reichen da hoffentlich. 





glavoc schrieb:


> Auf Fische bezogen, darf ich im Baumarkt einfach welche erwerben und wie ich die dann handhabe, ist mir …
> Aber als Angler, mit "Sachkundenachweis" und bestandener Prüfung! darf ich nicht entscheiden, einen Fisch wenn lebensfähig und fit, nicht wieder schwimmen zu lassen?




Mehr oder weniger wildlebendes Tier, folglich: Nein. Die Prüfung hast du schließlich auch abgelegt, um einen Beweis erbracht zu haben, dass du das verstanden hast. 

Kurzum: Die beiden Wallerangler wussten sehr genau was sie tun und das ist vor Gericht immer schlecht. 



Folglich: Wenn schon C&R unbedingt in Deutschland, macht es so, dass es niemand mitbekommt. Fotos, Videos, Herumprahlerei, Herumjammerei wegen dem TSG, schenkt es euch einfach. Sowas kann vor Gericht gegen euch verwendet werden und bietet Anglergegnern nur eine gute Angriffsfläche. 

Nehmt auch mal wieder ab und an einen Fisch mit, Fisch ist gesund und in unseren Gewässern, im Gegensatz zum Wilfang überhaupt nicht im Bestand gefährdet und im Vergleich zur Massentierhaltung in Zuchtfarmen an den Küsten auch keine umweltverschmutzende Sauerei.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



blassauge schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Lieber ein lebendiger Wels im Wasser als in der Pfanne...
> 
> in diesem Sinne...




Hallo,


ja aber - als in Bayern vor etwa 6 Jahren wegen der überbordenden Wallerbestände die Schonzeit und das Schonmaß vom Waller aufgehoben wurden, wurde explizit auf die absolute Entnahmepflicht des Wallers hingewiesen.
Und die sind mittlerweile eine Landplage geworden.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Völlig egal ist es nicht, aber wenn man das Zurücksetzen nicht so zur Schau stellt, dann kommt es entweder nicht zur Anzeige oder das Verfahren wird eingestellt. Mir ist keine Verurteilung bekannt, bei der der Angler keine Fotos vom Fisch gemacht hat.





Fruehling schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, den solche Gehirnakrobaten nicht begreifen! #d



Das ist eben nicht der Punkt, denn wenn ich das richtig sehe wurden sie verurteilt, da sie das tierschutzrechtlich problematische Angeln, was an sich durch Drill und Anlandung per se Schmerz und Leid bedeutet, nicht durch den Tod des Fisches beendet haben. Dies gilt dann für jeden und nicht nur für den, der dabei beobachtet wird. Für Bayern bedeutet dies, das zur OWI noch ein strafbewehrtes Handeln nach TSG oben drauf kommt. In diesem Fall hier eben ganz ohne Bewertung der Handlungen nach dem Fang, sondern das bloße Freilassen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ja aber - als in Bayern vor etwa 6 Jahren wegen der überbordenden Wallerbestände die Schonzeit und das Schonmaß vom Waller aufgehoben wurden, wurde explizit auf die absolute Entnahmepflicht des Wallers hingewiesen.
> ...



Hier geht es aber nicht um Waller und Entnahmepflicht sondern um das Freilassen von Fischen jeglicher Couleur, egal wie.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht um Waller und Entnahmepflicht sondern um das Freilassen von Fischen jeglicher Couleur, egal wie.




Hallo,


nach dem Zeitungsartikel sagte die Sachverständige (Tierärztin): "sofortiges Töten oder Abhaken".
Die sind verurteilt worden wegen der Behandlung nach dem Fang, hätten sie den Waller gleich abgehakt und wieder schwimmen lassen, wären die nicht vor Gericht gekommen.
Und ja, in diesem Thread geht es um Waller, genau gesagt um diesen Waller: "Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt", wobei der Titel, "wegen C&R" ja nicht richtig ist, deswegen wurden sie ja nicht verurteilt.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Punkt 1. Eine Einzelfallentscheidung eines Amtsgerichts.
Punkt 2. Das 2 bis 5 Minütige Hantieren mit dem Waller außerhalb des Wassers war Grund der Verurteilung weil unnötiger Stress für das Tier ( gem Gutachten.)

Was hier wieder alles geschrieben wird ist schon Haarsträubend.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Punkt 1. Eine Einzelfallentscheidung eines Amtsgerichts.
> Punkt 2.* Das 2 bis 5 Minütige Hantieren mit dem Waller außerhalb des Wassers war Grund der Verurteilung* weil unnötiger Stress für das Tier ( gem Gutachten.)
> 
> Was hier wieder alles geschrieben wird ist schon Haarsträubend.



Und das hätte man einfach umgehen können, wenn man ihn nach dem Köder lösen direkt schwimmen lässt-fertig-keine Anklage das wars.


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und das hätte man einfach umgehen können, wenn man ihn nach dem Köder lösen direkt schwimmen lässt-fertig-keine Anklage das wars.


  Exakt du hast es #6.


----------



## Wollebre (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

ein Fisch dieser Größenordnung ist fast überall so stark mit Schadstoffe kontaminiert das man den zum Schutz der eigenen Gesundheit nicht essen sondern als Sondermüll entsorgen sollte!

Releasen war für mich daher genau die richtige Entscheidung. 
Egal ob es sich um um Süßwasser- oder Meeresfische handelt. Nur mal etwas googeln und gibt mehr als ausreichende Beiträge zu dem Thema. Genau damit muss vor Gericht argumentiert werden. Der Veterinärin hätte ich die Frage gestellt mit welchem Genuss sie solch einen kontaminierten Fisch essen würde..... Zeit für entsprechende toxische Untersuchungen sind am Angelplatz nicht möglich. Also war releasen die einzig richtige Entscheidung als den Wels zur Abdeckerei zu bringen.

Kommentare wie den Haken im Wasser zu entfernen ist abhängig davon wo der Haken sitzt. Das kann schnell gehen aber auch mal einige Minuten dauern. Hat da jemand mit einer Stoppuhr neben gestanden? Das sollten wohl alle wissen die sich Angler nennen. Das ist nicht immer möglich und der Fisch hält dabei auch nicht so still wie an Land. Die Abhakmatte, genau dafür erfunden, war daher die richtige Lösung. Wenn dabei eine andere Person dabei Fotos/kurzes Video macht stellt sich die Frage wie das gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt verstößt.

Dann stellt sich die Frage wollten die Angler solch einen großen Fisch fangen der aufgrund der Kontaminierung nicht zu verwerten ist? Angler sind keine Jäger die das zu selektierende Tier ansprechen (auswählen) bevor geschossen wird. Da hätte auch ein 60cm Wels anbeißen können. Der wäre selbstverständlich mitgenommen worden.

Das Empfinden der Zuschauer basiert für mich auf subjektive Wahrnehmung. Heute kennen die nur noch an der Fischtheke zu kaufen.... alles was davor passiert ist ausgeblendet.... 

Als jahrzehntelanger Angler nehme ich für die Verwertung nur Fische mit geringster Gefahr der Kontaminierung mit. Das sind halt kleinere Exemplare und alles andere darf wieder schwimmen und weiterhin zur Arterhaltung beitragen. 
 Aber so wie es seit einige Jahre in D abgeht, habe ich in D das Angeln eingestellt und fahre/fliege nur noch in andere Länder.

Nach meiner Meinung brauchen die Beklagten einen fachkundigen Anwalt u. Gutachter.


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

*Wollebre* , für dich noch einmal, *nicht *das zurücksetzen sondern das *zu lange hantieren* mit dem Tier wurde bestraft.

Lese doch bitte den Eingangsartikel.


Anmerkung meinerseits: Augen auf bei der Platzwahl, Videos kann man schneiden und letztlich wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Bayern und Fischereiaufseher, das Thema hat sich schon erledigt. :m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ein Fisch dieser Größenordnung ist fast überall so stark mit Schadstoffe kontaminiert das man den zum Schutz der eigenen Gesundheit nicht essen sondern als Sondermüll entsorgen sollte!
> 
> Releasen war für mich daher genau die richtige Entscheidung.
> Egal ob es sich um um Süßwasser- oder Meeresfische handelt. Nur mal etwas googeln und gibt mehr als ausreichende Beiträge zu dem Thema. Genau damit muss vor Gericht argumentiert werden. Der Veterinärin hätte ich die Frage gestellt mit welchem Genuss sie solch einen kontaminierten Fisch essen würde..... Zeit für entsprechende toxische Untersuchungen sind am Angelplatz nicht möglich. Also war releasen die einzig richtige Entscheidung als den Wels zur Abdeckerei zu bringen.
> ...





Im Video doch bestens zu sehen, abhaken bei Minute 6:06 und danach ab ins Wasser-nicht geschehen....
Und auch im Video zu sehen das der Fisch direkt angeangelt wird-also vorher wie bei einem Jäger ausgemacht wurde-also auch kein Argument es hätte ja ein kleiner beißen können.

Wer solch ein Video online stellt und der Staatsanwaltschaft quasi die Beweisführung abnimmt hat nix anderes als eine Anklage verdient, dümmer kann man sich gar nicht anstellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wer solch ein Video online stellt und der Staatsanwaltschaft quasi die Beweisführung abnimmt hat nix anderes als eine Anklage verdient, dümmer kann man sich gar nicht anstellen.




Hallo,


vollkommen richtig. Wie schon erwähnt: die bettelten richtig um eine Verurteilung.
Das mit der Kontaminierung halte ich für übertrieben. Ich hätte da keinerlei Bedenken etwas von einem großen Fisch zu essen.
Da ich Nichtraucher bin und weiss, was im Zigarettenrauch alles steckt; für die Schadstoffe aus nur einer Zigarette kann man aber locker ein paar "kontaminierte" Fischmahlzeiten essen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Gast (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Purist schrieb:


> Folglich: Wenn schon C&R unbedingt in Deutschland, macht es so, dass es niemand mitbekommt. Fotos, Videos, Herumprahlerei, Herumjammerei wegen dem TSG, schenkt es euch einfach.


 Genau das ist der falsche Weg.
In jedem anderen Land Europas kann ich Bilder von meinen Fängen machen und anschließend die Fische wieder zurücksetzen, das wird sogar gewünscht.
Nur in Deutschland nicht.
Wenn jeder Angler ab heute ein Bild seiner Fänge offen postet und alle Gerichte in Deutschland in wenigen Monaten mit solchen Kleinigkeiten hoffnungslos überfordert sind wird sich etwas ändern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Genau das ist der falsche Weg.
> In jedem anderen Land Europas kann ich Bilder von meinen Fängen machen und anschließend die Fische wieder zurücksetzen, das wird sogar gewünscht.
> Nur in Deutschland nicht.
> Wenn jeder Angler ab heute ein Bild seiner Fänge offen postet und alle Gerichte in Deutschland in wenigen Monaten mit solchen Kleinigkeiten hoffnungslos überfordert sind wird sich etwas ändern.



Weil wir in Deutschland eine "Drückeberger-Mentalität" haben, die ihres Gleichen sucht. Das ist das selbige Thema um Verbände. Da wird alle Nase lang geschimpft über deren Unfähigkeit, wer hat diese Leute in den Funktionen nun aber gewählt? Davon will keiner was Wissen.

Genauso wie diese Pseudo-CR Debatten, die in jeglicher Hinsicht kappes sind, weil ALLE Angler Fische releasen. Zu klein, zu Groß, falscher Fisch, Mindestmaß und so weiter.

Es fehlt an Männern mit Eiern, die Ansichten Vertreten, welche von der groben Menge der Angler so gesehen wird und das zwanghafte Abschlagen ist definitiv nicht mehr der Fall. Diese Generation stirbt schlicht aus.

Pfannenkarpfenbesatz wird immer weniger, weil niemand mehr die Fische entnimmt, Raubfischangler gehen ihrer Leidenschaft nicht mehr nur des Konsums willen nach. Friedfischangler kenne ich nur noch sehr, sehr wenige die auch wegen Essen die Rute schwingen.

Wir brauchen einfach Interessenvertreter die eine Meinung der Angler abbilden, nicht der Minderheiten oder letzten Forenkrieger alter Dekaden. Den Kopf einziehen können sie jedenfalls, die sonst so starken Männer. :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



trawar schrieb:


> Alles was nicht mein Zielfisch ist darf ich zurück setzen, aber das war deren Zielfisch also verdient würde ich sagen.




FALSCH nach bayerischem Fischeereigesetz, eine Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nach Zielfisch oder nicht steht dem Angler rechtlich in Bayern nicht zu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Punkt 2. Das 2 bis 5 Minütige Hantieren mit dem Waller außerhalb des Wassers war Grund der Verurteilung weil unnötiger Stress für das Tier ( gem Gutachten.)



Deine Interpretation ist für mich nicht richtig. Das "Abhaken" bezieht sich auf fischereirechtlich erlaubtes bzw. vorgeschreibenes, wie Schonzeit und Schonmaß.

Die Gutachterin, Sachverständige, sagt explizit: 
*„Angeln braucht einen vernünftigen  Grund, wie beispielsweise die Verwertung als Lebensmittel. Die Freude  am Fangen ist kein Grund.“*

Der Zeuge, zuständiger Fischereiaufseher, begründet:
*"Die Männer hätten den Fisch gar nicht erst fangen dürfen.. [...] Der Fisch gerät in Atemnot. Wenn er sein Element verlässt, empfindet er  außerdem Druck auf den inneren Organen. Durch das Hochheben des Fisches  kann seine empfindliche Schleimhaut verletzt werden. Dadurch kann es zu  Verpilzungen kommen, die auch zum Tod eines Tieres führen können."*

Es bleibt derzeit für mich dabei:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist aus anderer Sicht interessant.  Das Foto und Video ist in der Diskussion zu vernachlässigen, denn es  geht um das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Ich wurde gestern abend noch von meinem Fischereiaufseher diesbezüglich informiert, der das verfolgt hat:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weil wir in Deutschland eine "Drückeberger-Mentalität" haben, die ihres Gleichen sucht. Das ist das selbige Thema um Verbände. Da wird alle Nase lang geschimpft über deren Unfähigkeit, wer hat diese Leute in den Funktionen nun aber gewählt? Davon will keiner was Wissen.
> 
> Genauso wie diese Pseudo-CR Debatten, die in jeglicher Hinsicht kappes sind, weil ALLE Angler Fische releasen. Zu klein, zu Groß, falscher Fisch, Mindestmaß und so weiter.
> 
> ...






Hallo,


sicher releasen fast alle Angler Fische. Dies hat aber nichts mit C&R zu tun. C&R definiert das Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht. Auch wer einen untermaßigen Fisch zurücksetzt betreibt nicht C&R.
Zwanghaftes Abschlagen kenne ich nicht und habe ich in Deutschland auch noch nie erlebt, auch in Bayern nicht#c.
Wobei allerdings meine anglerischen Erfahrungen in Deutschland außerhalb Bayerns eher bescheiden sind. Da kenne ich mich in Europa besser aus.
Pfannenkarpfenbesatz wird immer weniger;+. Na dann komm mal nach Nordbayern, da gieren tausende von Anglern gerade auf die Küchengrößen beim Karpfen, so 3-4 Pfund.
Ich bin an sich kein Friedfischangler, aber selbst ich fange mir im Jahr ein paar Karpfen genau dieser größe.|supergri


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Das Irre an diesem Prozeß:
- eine Tierärztin gibt juristische Statements ab
- eine Staatsanwältin fabuliert zu 'Leiden' bei Fischen.
Eine juristische Posse, die zu Recht in einer Berufung landet.

Was mich zusätzlich ankotzt:
jegliche Differenzierung wird unterlassen, 
Fisch ist Fisch, egal ob eine sensible Bachforelle oder ein Wels, den man auch ohne größeren Schaden lebend auf der Ladefläche eines Pickups zum Gewässer im Nachbarort kutschieren und da wieder aussetzen könnte.

Deutschland ist Angler-Wahnsinns-Land. #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> sicher releasen fast alle Angler Fische. Dies hat aber nichts mit C&R zu tun. C&R definiert das Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht. Auch wer einen untermaßigen Fisch zurücksetzt betreibt nicht C&R.
> ...



CR besagt aber nicht das zwanghafte Zurücksetzen, das wird vielleicht so interpretiert und am Ende ist es mir auch gleich, wer wieder versucht die Terminologie so zu drehen, das es in irgendeine Schublade passt.

Es soll dem Angler zugestanden werden, die Beute zu bewerten und damit zu verfahren, wie er es für richtig hält. Wozu mache ich denn Lehrgänge und Prüfungen, wenn danach ein Maßnahmenkatalog ohnehin alles Regelt. 

Wie man es auch Drehen will, die Meinung der Obrigkeit trifft nicht mit dem Willen der breiten Basis innerhalb Anglerschaft zusammen. 

Witziger wird es, wenn klare Bekenner der Verwertungsfloskeln dann der deutschen Feedermannschaft viel Petri Heil für die WM in Italien wünscht. Es ist zum Mäusemelken, wenn man sich ansieht, wie die Freiheit einfacher Entscheidungen zementiert wird, weil Moralisten sich auf den Thron der Erhabenheit setzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es soll dem Angler zugestanden werden, die Beute zu bewerten und damit zu verfahren, wie er es für richtig hält. Wozu mache ich denn Lehrgänge und Prüfungen, wenn danach ein Maßnahmenkatalog ohnehin alles Regelt.




Hallo


das ist richtig und so verfahre ich auch schon seit 1960; welchen Fisch ich mitnehme, das entscheide schon noch ich. Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonzeit und Schonmaß.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> das ist richtig und so verfahre ich auch schon seit 1960; welchen Fisch ich mitnehme, das entscheide schon noch ich. Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonzeit und Schonmaß.
> ...



Und ich empfinde diese Lösung als Praxisorientierter. So verfahre ich ebenfalls, seit ich denken kann. Natürlich geht es im Beispiel der beiden Sportsfreunde um deren Umgang mit dem Fisch und nicht alles muss man Gutheißen, aber diese Schauspielerei seitens Behörden, Kontrolleuren und teils Vorständen löst nur Brechreiz aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deine Interpretation ist für mich nicht richtig. Das "Abhaken" bezieht sich auf fischereirechtlich erlaubtes bzw. vorgeschreibenes, wie Schonzeit und Schonmaß.
> 
> Die Gutachterin, Sachverständige, sagt explizit:
> *„Angeln braucht einen vernünftigen  Grund, wie beispielsweise die Verwertung als Lebensmittel. Die Freude  am Fangen ist kein Grund.“*
> ...




Hallo Toni,


in dem Artikel erklären aber der "Fischereibeauftragte" (wer das ist weiss ich allerdings nicht, diese Bezeichnung gibt es in Bayern nicht) und die Tierärztin (Sachverständige) unisono, dass das sofortige Abhaken ok gewesen wäre. Zumindest kann man das aus dem Artikel herauslesen.
Die Verurteilung erfolgte ja auch nicht wegen C&R (das wäre ja auch nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gewesen und wäre erstmal gar nicht vor Gericht gelandet).
Die Verurteilung erfolgte wegen eines Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, wegen der Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Jeder liest es anders wohl 



Lies mal bitte das Interview mit "Maximilian König ist Fischereiaufseher für den Bayerischen Teil des Bodensees", dann weißt du wie der tickt:


https://www.schwaebische.de/landkreis/landkreis-lindau/lindau_artikel,-die-m%C3%A4nner-h%C3%A4tten-den-fisch-gar-nicht-erst-fangen-d%C3%BCrfen-_arid,10892563.html


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jeder liest es anders wohl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,


dessen Ansichten kann ich auch nachvollziehen.
Allerdings hoffe ich ich sehr, dass er den Unterschied zwischen Fischereigesetz und AVFiG schon kennt. Denn im Fischereigesetz steht das mit dem vernünftigen Grund nicht, es steht nicht mal direkt in der AVFiG, allerdings wird dort, in diesem Zusammenhang, auf das Tierschutzrecht verwiesen.
Aber vermutlich hat man sich bei der Zeitung verschrieben. Kommt öfters vor, als man denkt.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht der Punkt, denn wenn ich das richtig sehe wurden sie verurteilt, da sie das tierschutzrechtlich problematische Angeln, was an sich durch Drill und Anlandung per se Schmerz und Leid bedeutet, nicht durch den Tod des Fisches beendet haben. Dies gilt dann für jeden und nicht nur für den, der dabei beobachtet wird....



Genau! Und der, der nicht dabei beobachtet wird, zeigt sich einfach selber an, schon klar. |uhoh:




bastido schrieb:


> ...Für Bayern bedeutet dies, das zur OWI noch ein strafbewehrtes Handeln nach TSG oben drauf kommt. In diesem Fall hier eben ganz ohne Bewertung der Handlungen nach dem Fang, sondern das bloße Freilassen!



Fische sind i.d.R. glitschig, deshalb extrem schwer festzuhalten, sehr freiheitsliebend und ich hab's am Kreuz, weshalb ich auch zu zweit gerade einen solchen Wels nicht aus dem Wasser bekomme, Fangschuß war nicht erlaubt und ich wollte ihn keinesfalls tottreten wegen noch größerem Fischleid!

Ich wette, dann geht eine solche Sache vor Gericht ganz anders aus... 

Habe ich allerdings vor Publikum zig Fotos und sogar Videos produziert, die ich dann auch noch an die Medien verteilte, war ich einfach zu blöd und/oder zu geltungssüchtig, that's all!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich hat man sich bei der Zeitung verschrieben. Kommt öfters vor, als man denkt.




Vermutlich, gar HOFFENTLICH


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Weiß jemand, ob die verurteilten Angler sachkundigen Rechtsbeistand hatten? 
Würde mir wünschen, wenn uns unsere Verbände so etwas anbieten würden / könnten. 
Habe das Gefühl, dass jeder ins Visier genommene Angler alleine gelassen wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die verurteilten Angler sachkundigen Rechtsbeistand hatten?
> Würde mir wünschen, wenn uns unsere Verbände so etwas anbieten würden / könnten.
> Habe das Gefühl, dass jeder ins Visier genommene Angler alleine gelassen wird.




Hallo,


wenn wer von PETA angezeigt wird, bekommt man in Bayern Rechtsschutz vom Verband, vorausgesetzt man ist organisiert. Aber im Fall der Welsangler bei einem klaren Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, da glaube ich nicht, dass man durch den Verband abgesichert wäre. Ist ja auch keine Rechtsschutzversicherung.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Irre an diesem Prozeß:
> - eine Tierärztin gibt juristische Statements ab
> - eine Staatsanwältin fabuliert zu 'Leiden' bei Fischen.
> Eine juristische Posse, die zu Recht in einer Berufung landet.



Ich halte eine Wette, dass die Angler auch in der Berufung unterliegen werden. Die Dummheit war das Anlanden/Fotografieren. Die aktuelle Rechtsprechung in Deutschland unterstellt Fischen Leidensfähigkeit und da sehe ich keine Tendenzen in eine andere Richtung. Darauf weisen auch alle mir bekannten Juristen der Verbände hin.

Hätten die Angler den Fisch sofort abgehakt und wieder schwimmen lassen, wäre alles ok.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> FALSCH nach bayerischem Fischeereigesetz, eine Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nach Zielfisch oder nicht steht dem Angler rechtlich in Bayern nicht zu.



Die steht ihm ganz sicher zu, denn das Tierschutzgesetz steht über dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz. 

Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen beim Aalangeln einen kleinen Aitel als Beifang. Natürlich setze ich den zurück, weil ich keine Verwendung für ihn habe. Das mache ich auch ganz entspannt, wenn ein Fischereiaufseher neben mir steht. Und ich möchte das Gericht sehen, das mich dafür verurteilt. Der Fisch wurde aber natürlich sofort abgehakt und zurück ins Wasser gesetzt.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich halte eine Wette, dass die Angler auch in der Berufung unterliegen werden. Die Dummheit war das Anlanden/Fotografieren. Die aktuelle Rechtsprechung in Deutschland unterstellt Fischen Leidensfähigkeit und da sehe ich keine Tendenzen in eine andere Richtung. Darauf weisen auch alle mir bekannten Juristen der Verbände hin.
> 
> Hätten die Angler den Fisch sofort abgehakt und wieder schwimmen lassen, wäre alles ok.



so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Leech (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Alles also leider so wie immer. Wer mit einem Fisch posieren will, muss sicherstellen, dass der Fisch mit dem man posiert auch wirklich mit nach Hause genommen wird.
Alles beim Alten. die Deutschen Angler sind und bleiben in der Summe leider Duckmäuserig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Leech schrieb:


> Alles beim Alten. die Deutschen Angler sind und bleiben in der Summe leider Duckmäuserig.



Dummes Geschwätz. Es geht um geltende Gesetze und deren Auslegung. Versuche mal in Deutschland eine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit für das Angeln "aus Spaß" zu finden.


----------



## Leech (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dummes Geschwätz. Es geht um geltende Gesetze und deren Auslegung. Versuche mal in Deutschland eine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit für das Angeln "aus Spaß" zu finden.



Ich meinte damit nicht, dass wir eine "Mehrheit" für irgendwas finden müssen, sondern das wir als Angler uns langsam mal zusammenfinden müssen, um gemeinsam an der akkuraten Auslegung der existierenden Regeln arbeiten müssen und uns nicht in duckmäuserige Grabenkämpfe intern verwickeln müssen und so anderen das Schlachtfeld überlassen. 
|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Die dummheit war das mediale prostituieren mit dem Fang.


----------



## Purist (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht, dass wir eine "Mehrheit" für irgendwas finden müssen, sondern das wir als Angler uns langsam mal zusammenfinden müssen, um gemeinsam an der akkuraten Auslegung der existierenden Regeln arbeiten müssen und uns nicht in duckmäuserige Grabenkämpfe intern verwickeln müssen und so anderen das Schlachtfeld überlassen.




Wirst du nicht bekommen, solange C&Rler nicht einsehen, dass es in Deutschland auch sehr sehr viele Angler gibt, die ab und zu oder sogar regelmäßig einen oder mehrere Fisch entnehmen und dafür nicht in infantiler Weise beschimpft werden wollen. 

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass die für einen Wandel nötigen Gesetzesänderungen wohl kaum realistisch sind, weil man der breiten Masse in Deutschland nicht erklären kann, dass der Fischfang mit Haken und dadurch gesteigerter Mortalität nur ein Freizeitspaß sein soll, bei dem es ausschließlich um Fotos/Videos "Fänger mit Fisch" geht. 


Noch weiß ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich, was C&R ausmacht und was in der Szene das Angelziel ist. Darüber müssten wir eigentlich froh sein, bleiben uns doch bislang härtere Einschränkungen durch Gegenwind erspart.  
Daher muss man die Rufe nach Zusammenhalt auch nicht verstehen. Wir "nicht C&Rler" sind es nicht, die vor Gericht landen, die sog. Tierrechtler oder -Schützer auf den Plan rufen, die wegen dem Angeln in der Gesellschaft anecken. 

Solidarisch kann ich mit Anglern sein, die versuchen, sich an die Gesetze und Regeln zu halten (das geht nicht immer und überall, sollte aber wenigstens angestrebt sein!) und sich bei C&D, wenn sie es doch einmal für nötig halten einen kapitalen Fisch zurückzusetzen, jegliches Lebendfischposing mit Foto/Videosession ersparen und auch zusehen, dass es keiner mitbekommt, dem das missfallen könnte. 
Das geht aber nicht bei Anglern, die es regelrecht drauf anlegen belangt werden zu können.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Die armen Fische die Tagtäglich von den Berufsfischern mit Netzen gefangen werden und an der Luft verenden, welche Schmerzen und Qualen müssen diese Fische nur erleiden.
> Vielleicht sollte sie eine Tierärztin dazu mal äußern :q
> Deutschland eben.
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern als man früher auf dem Markt lebende Karpfen zu kaufen bekam.
> ...



Dann erkläre mal deinen Weg?


----------



## Gast (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

In nahezu jedem anderen Land Europas funktioniert C&R doch auch.Da darfst du deine 2 Zander entnehmen die du auch verwerten kannst, alles andere an Fisch was du fängst darf wieder schwimmen.
Ich frage mich immer warum das in allen anderen Ländern funktioniert, nur in Deutschland nicht.
Warum tanzt Deutschland so aus der Reihe ?
Deutschland wir nie einig Anglerland sein, so wie es eben in vielen anderen europäischen Ländern der Fall ist.
Da zerfleischt man sich lieber gegenseitig anstatt gemeinsam fürs Angeln einzutreten.
Aber in Deutschland hat die Angelei auch lange nicht so einen Stellenwert wie in anderen Ländern.
Und genau da fängt das Problem schon an, der muss angesetzt werden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Leider haben sich die Angler offensichtlich keinen kundigen Rechtsbeistand geholt, sonst wäre der Fall vielleicht anders ausgegangen. Die schreiben ja, dass eine ausdrückliche Verzehrabsicht bestanden hat, nur die kurze Fotosession war das Problem.
Das die Fischereiaufsicht, bei uns in NRW sind das überwiegend Angler, wegen so etwas Angler vor Gericht bringen, ist schon heftig.
Wird in Bayern die Fischereiaufsicht auch von Anglern gemach


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In nahezu jedem anderen Land Europas funktioniert C&R doch auch.Da darfst du deine 2 Zander entnehmen die du auch verwerten kannst, alles andere an Fisch was du fängst darf wieder schwimmen.
> Ich frage mich immer warum das in allen anderen Ländern funktioniert, nur in Deutschland nicht.
> Warum tanzt Deutschland so aus der Reihe ?
> .



Das ist haarsträubender Blödsinn!
Weil was hier bemängelst, mit deinem Deutschland-Bashing, wird aber genau so hier praktiziert.
Es gibt fast überall eine Fangbeschränkung, nach dieser dann sowieso zurückgesetzt werden muss.
In der Praxis hat sicher jeder Angler hierzulande schon released, es aber nicht im Gegensatz zu den nun Verurteilten, zu einer Promotionsveranstaltung gemacht, samt gerichtsfähiger Dokumentation!

Jürgen


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In nahezu jedem anderen Land Europas funktioniert C&R doch auch.Da darfst du deine 2 Zander entnehmen die du auch verwerten kannst, alles andere an Fisch was du fängst darf wieder schwimmen.
> Ich frage mich immer warum das in allen anderen Ländern funktioniert, nur in Deutschland nicht.
> Warum tanzt Deutschland so aus der Reihe ?



Funktioniert bei uns genau so, jedenfalls in den meisten Bundesländern.
 Man entnimmt den Fisch der auf der eigenen Speisekarte steht, den Rest setzt man zurück.
 Nur vorsätzliches C&R ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht wird richtiger Weise sanktioniert.
 Mit Essen spielt man nicht.
 Und um beim Thema zu bleiben.
 Hier liegt ein klassischer Fall vor, der Wels wurde auf Sicht gefangen. Man wusste genau was man tut.
 Ausreden zwecklos.

 VG


----------



## Gast (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist haarsträubender Blödsinn!


Ach Jürgen, wolltest du auch mal wieder etwas sagen :q


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ach Jürgen, wolltest du auch mal wieder etwas sagen :q



Na klar doch, sonst hätte ich ja wohl nichts geschrieben?
Ist das irgendwie falsch von mir, oder soll ich etwa nicht, oder was soll uns dein Kommentar  sagen?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Purist schrieb:


> Wirst du nicht bekommen, solange C&Rler nicht einsehen, dass es in Deutschland auch sehr sehr viele Angler gibt, die ab und zu oder sogar regelmäßig einen oder mehrere Fisch entnehmen und dafür nicht in infantiler Weise beschimpft werden wollen.
> 
> Einmal davon abgesehen, dass die für einen Wandel nötigen Gesetzesänderungen wohl kaum realistisch sind, weil man der breiten Masse in Deutschland nicht erklären kann, dass der Fischfang mit Haken und dadurch gesteigerter Mortalität nur ein Freizeitspaß sein soll, bei dem es ausschließlich um Fotos/Videos "Fänger mit Fisch" geht.
> 
> ...




Hallo,


genau so ist es. Die "Anfeindungen" kamen erst mit dem Aufkommen der C&R - Szene auf. Ich bin kein Freund von C&R, aber wenn es jemand praktiziert, von mir aus. Ich bin nicht der Mensch der anderen etwas vorschreiben will. Aber dann bitte nicht noch publizieren, das ist sehr schädlich für die gesamte Angelei in Deutschland. Wir leben und angeln nun mal hier und

es gibt in Deutschland keine Akzeptanz bei der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung für diese Art zu angeln und ist auch nicht zu erwarten. Deshalb wird sich auch an der Gesetzeslage nichts ändern. Das mag in anderen Ländern anders sein, bringt uns aber hier nicht weiter.
Ich halte übrigens reines C&R für genauso sinnfrei wie alles abknüppeln. Hinzu kommt noch; dass die Mortalitätsrate bei C&R, je nach Fischart und Wassertemperatur, mit Sicherheit höher ist als die meisten C&Rler meinen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist aus anderer Sicht interessant. Das Foto und Video ist in der Diskussion zu vernachlässigen, denn es geht um das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Ich wurde gestern abend noch von meinem Fischereiaufseher diesbezüglich informiert, der das verfolgt hat:
> 
> ...


 
 Spinnt man den Faden weiter, werden Haustiere sinnlos gehalten, wenn sie nur der Belustigung und nicht der Ernährung dienen.
 Dann ist selbst jeder Aquarianer oder Anderer Tierhalter ein Tierquäler.
 ...aber selbst miese Massentierhaltung oder hohe Beifang-Verluste der Fischerei werden vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt.

 Sollte das Tierschutzgesetz nicht der Achtung der Menschen gegenüber der Kreatur Tier dienen?

 Zeigt die Betrachtung ein Tier sei Nahrung und Tierhaltung oder Fang nur  Nahrungsbeschaffung  wirklich Achtung vor der Kreatur?
 Das Tierschutzgesetzt treibt seltsame Blühten, wenn es zum töten der Tiere führt oder Wildtiere zur Nahrung erklärt. 
 Denn es wird die Menschen nicht ändern, sondern sie nur Zwingen Lösungswege zu suchen die nicht verboten sind.

 Als Gutachterin also einen Tierarzt..
 Klar das dann ein Tierarzt für Haustiere nur die Leiden verlängert, den es geht ja nur um Nahrung.
 Extrem weit gesponnen wären auch das nur Tierquäler, die das sinnlose Leiden und Leben der geliebten Haustiere verlängern.

 Wie auch immer nicht das Zurücksetzen von Wildfischen ist kritisch zu sehen.
 Sondern die Begründung des Fangens.
 Wenn Ihr das Fangen nicht regeln könnt, dann verschlimmbessert auch später nicht den Umgang mit dem Fang.
 Denn wenn da dann nachfolgend zurückgesetzt wird, zeigt das auch immer noch eine gewisse Achtung gegenüber der Kreatur und der Natur.
 Wer einen Fisch nur als Nahrung und Angeln nur als Nahrungsbeschaffung betrachtet, dem fehlt diese Achtung meist.
 Der Ähnelt denen für die Fische Sportgeräte sind.
 Ein Tier ist eine Kreatur, ein Stück Fleisch, ein Brot oder ein Sportgerät sind tote Gegenstände.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo Bernd2000,


die sind aber nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens verurteilt worden, sonder wegen der Behandlung de Fisches nach dem Fang - und hauptsächlich wegen ihrer eigenen intelektuellen Inkompetenz.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist haarsträubender Blödsinn!
> Weil was hier bemängelst, mit deinem Deutschland-Bashing, wird aber genau so hier praktiziert.
> *Es gibt fast überall eine Fangbeschränkung, nach dieser dann sowieso zurückgesetzt werden muss.
> *In der Praxis hat sicher jeder Angler hierzulande schon released, es aber nicht im Gegensatz zu den nun Verurteilten, zu einer Promotionsveranstaltung gemacht, samt gerichtsfähiger Dokumentation!
> ...



 Falsch Jürgen.
 Ist die Fangbegrenzung erreicht, erlischt die Angelberechtigung.
Denn dann wäre man ja gezwungen C&R zu betreiben oder sinnlos Fische zu fangen.


 Auch so ein Streitthema, was seine Wurzeln im tierschutzgerechtem Sinn des Angelns hat.
 (Da kann mna nun streiten ob die Angelberechtigung ganz oder nur auf bestimmte Arten erloschen ist, näheres regeln dann die Satzung oder Auflagen)
 Fakt ist aber ein Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht ist in Deutschland nicht vorgesehen.
 Das betrifft C&R, Angeln in der Schonzeit, Angeln auf geschützte Arten oder Angeln nach dem  Erreichen der Fangbegrenzung gleichermaßen.

 Ob es vor Ort tatsächlich immer alles auch so umgesetzt wird, sei dahingestellt.
 Selbst totales C&R gibt es ja immer noch vereinzelt, auch wenn es vielleicht rechtlich kaum durchsetzbar wäre.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd2000,
> 
> 
> die sind aber nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens verurteilt worden, sonder wegen der Behandlung de Fisches nach dem Fang - und hauptsächlich wegen ihrer eigenen intelektuellen Inkompetenz.
> ...



Ich hätte mir den Beitrag vorher ansehen sollen und nicht nur die Kommentare.
Das Bild sagt alles.

Gefangen,l transportiert, also angeeignet, fotografiert und dann zurückgesetzt, ist eben kein sofortiges Zurücksetzen eines Fisches denn man nicht will.
Wer so stolz einen Fang vorweist, sollte das mit sauber getöteter Beute tun.
 So aber schreit es nach Strafe.


----------



## LexLegis (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Einer von uns ist womöglich gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer
> 
> 
> Begründe bitte deine Meinung.




Ich muß dem Vorredner Recht geben - Sie interpretieren es nicht korrekt.


Zitat sinngemäß : " Der Wels muss entweder sofort getötet werden *oder* unverzüglich zurückgesetzt werden , wenn der Aneignungswille fehlt " Z.E.



Der Sachverständige erkennt zudem sofort, dass bei einem gezielten Ansitz auf Großwaller niemals eine Entnahmeabsicht besteht/bestanden hat.


Somit ist unzweifelhaft, dass es in diesem Fall gar keinen vernünftigen Grund gegeben haben kann auf Großwels zu fischen.


Klarer Verstoss gegen das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz in mehrfacher Hinsicht und folgerichtig eine Verurteilung.


Das Urteil ist nicht  "verheerend" - sondern richtungsweisend.


LL


----------



## Raubwels (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ich finde das richtig so das solche Spinner auch mal zahlen müssen, sonst lernen die es nie.
Wegen solchen (Angler kann man die ja fast nicht nennen) wird uns das Hobby schwer gemacht. Und gibt fanatischen Tierrechtlern nur noch mehr Zündstoff.
Solche Typen haben für mich ein ganz großen Persönliches Problem was die mit der Selbstdarstellung überspielen wollen.

Wenn ich einen Fisch fange der nicht für die Verwertung geeignet ist oder aus anderen Gründen nicht entnommen werden darf, sorge ich doch als Angler dafür, das ich den Fisch schnellstmöglich und so schonend wie möglich zurücksetze, schließlich handelt es sich um ein Lebewesen (egal wie das Schmerzempfinden auch immer sein mag), das sagt mir doch schon mein normaler Menschenverstand.
Solchen Leuten sollte der Schein auf Lebenszeit entzogen werden. 


MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Gast (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Fisch fange der nicht für die Verwertung geeignet ist oder aus anderen Gründen nicht entnommen werden darf, sorge ich doch als Angler dafür, das ich den Fisch schnellstmöglich und so schonend wie möglich zurücksetze, schließlich handelt es sich um ein Lebewesen (egal wie das Schmerzempfinden auch immer sein mag), das sagt mir doch schon mein normaler Menschenverstand.


 Schön das es solche Gutmenschen wie dich gibt.
Nur schade das du deinen Kindern dann nie mal einen 2 Meter Wels zeigen könntest den du gefangen hast |supergri
Aber ist ok, ich mache heute auch keine Bilder mehr von meinen Fängen, aber ich habe auch schon hunderte "Fangbilder"


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

"Gutmensch" als Schimpfwort sagt schon viel über die eigene Gesinnung aus...findest du nicht? Sind dir Scheissmenschen lieber?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist nicht  "verheerend" - sondern richtungsweisend.


Stimmt. 
In eine Richtung, 
die ein großer Teil der deutschen Angler ablehnt!
Ist euch "Interessen"vertretern aber vollkommen wurscht, weil ihr nur für die eigene Ideologie steht.


----------



## Raubwels (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Schön das es solche Gutmenschen wie dich gibt.
> Nur schade das du deinen Kindern dann nie mal einen 2 Meter Wels zeigen könntest den du gefangen hast |supergri
> Aber ist ok, ich mache heute auch keine Bilder mehr von meinen Fängen, aber ich habe auch schon hunderte "Fangbilder"



Danke! Jeder kann die Welt ein kleines bisschen besser machen.|uhoh:
Und ein 2 Meter Wels muss ich meinem Kind nicht zeigen, wofür auch, es kommt ja nicht auf die größe an.|rolleyes

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## glavoc (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

So wird das nie was mit Wettkampfangeln und FIPS in Deutschland...oder Kinderangeln, oder oder...

Das Urteil begleitet vom gehässigem Beifall. Gut, dass in Berufung gegangen wird.

Angeln zur Verwertung-nicht weil man einfach angeln will um zBsp den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen. Sich also in der Grauzone positionieren....

Interessantes Stimmungsbild.

grüße

https://www.fips-m.org/classification-gb/167-classification-2017

Mein "Tackledealer" und Vereinskamarad aus Zadar.


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> In eine Richtung,
> die ein großer Teil der deutschen Angler ablehnt!



Jetzt im Ernst, würde mich wirklich interessieren.
 Hast Du irgendwelche Belege, Umfragen oder ähnliches?

 VG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Ich muß dem Vorredner Recht geben - Sie interpretieren es nicht korrekt.
> 
> 
> Zitat sinngemäß : " Der Wels muss entweder sofort getötet werden *oder* unverzüglich zurückgesetzt werden , wenn der Aneignungswille fehlt " Z.E.
> ...



Ich finde es auch Wegweisend, so werden die Angler mehr und mehr sich von den Vorständen trennen, welche nicht die Interessen der Mitglieder wahren.

Richtungsweisend wird auch sein, wie schnell Wendehälse aus euren Position heraus sich anpassen, so typische Geckos halt. Interessant wird es dann, wenn ich auf Facebook lesen darf, wie Verwertungsverfechter dem Feederkader viel Petri Heil wünschen.

Wird Zeit, diese Altlasten (du als solches bist einer dieser Kandidaten), fein von der Anglerschaft zu trennen. Aber umso Anonymer, desto besser, leider zeigen Menschen ihr Gesicht zu ihren Ansichten nicht.

Da sind wir wieder bei den Geckos.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Jetzt im Ernst, würde mich wirklich interessieren.
> Hast Du irgendwelche Belege, Umfragen oder ähnliches?
> 
> VG



Geh ans Wasser, unterhalte dich mal mit Kollegen. Es bedarf keiner Zahlen für die Realität am Wasser und dem Zeitgeist. Youtube, Facebook, die ganzen Medien spiegeln wieder, das die Leute den Fisch im Wasser nach dem Fang sehen wollen oder nur eine selektive Entnahme begrüßen. Ferner wünscht man sich mehr Freiheiten und eine Lobby, sowie eine gerechte Vertretung und keine Jahresend-Geldwegsäufer.

Die Dekaden der Pfannenrentner sind schlicht am Aussterben. Öffnet man die Augen, wird man sehen, das Gesetzeslage und Verordnungen massiv gegen die anglerische Praxis anecken und nicht auf Gegenliebe stoßen.

Wer dafür Belege brauch, will nur wieder verschleiern.


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Öffnet man die Augen, wird man sehen, das Gesetzeslage und Verordnungen massiv gegen die anglerische Praxis anecken und nicht auf Gegenliebe stoßen.



 Tja, sieht bei uns anders aus.
 Verordnungen passen genau zur Praxis auf dem Wasser.
Kann auf dem Wasser nur in zufriedene Gesichter schauen, jedenfalls wenn es beißt.

 VG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Tja, sieht bei uns anders aus.
> Verordnungen passen genau zur Praxis auf dem Wasser.
> Kann auf dem Wasser nur in zufriedene Gesichter schauen, jedenfalls wenn es beißt.
> 
> VG



Die zufriedenen Gesichter siehst du auch auf den Kuttern der Ostsee? Siehst du sie bei wettkampforientierten Anglern? Sind Karpfenangler so zufrieden, bei Entnahmegebot, den eigenen Ast abzusägen? Wie sehen das die Kameraden, die jetzt nicht mehr vor der Tür angeln können wegen Natura2000?

Wird der Familienvater seinen Sohn mitnehmen können, obwohl er keinen Schein hat, weil er zu Jung ist? Wie erklärt er dem Spross, das er keine Angel halten darf? Die Raubfischangler sind extrem zufrieden, deswegen suchen sie die Herausforderung jetzt in Holland?

Während ich in der Nacht die Rute schwinge, gibt es Bundesländer, wo man das Licht nach 23.00 Uhr nicht anschalten braucht. Der Dieter vom Friedfischangeln weiß heute noch nicht, warum er keinen Setzkescher benutzen darf.

Der Frank sitzt gerade irgendwo in Bayern und muss die 50 Rotaugen in Fingerlänge totschlagen, aus Angst belangt zu werden. Woanders entscheidet man dem Zander die Schonzeit nicht zugestehen zu müssen, weil er Invasiv ist.





Natürlich, die Verordnungen sind Super und im breiten Anerkannt. Auweia..........


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd2000,
> 
> die sind aber nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens verurteilt worden, sonder wegen der Behandlung de Fisches nach dem Fang - und hauptsächlich wegen ihrer eigenen intelektuellen Inkompetenz.
> 
> ...




Nein, nicht unbedingt. Das ist deine Interpretation aus dem Wuschgedanken, den wir alle haben.
Es wäre in der Diskussion hilfreich und durchaus auch dem Ratsuchenden im Verhalten helfend, jetzt das Urteil abzuwarten, um nicht womöglich falsches Handeln zu einzuleiten.

Zur Zeit steht denn die Aussage von Laos meiner Auffassung komplett konträr.


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die zufriedenen Gesichter siehst du auch auf den Kuttern der Ostsee? Siehst du sie bei wettkampforientierten Anglern? Sind Karpfenangler so zufrieden, bei Entnahmegebot, den eigenen Ast abzusägen? Wie sehen das die Kameraden, die jetzt nicht mehr vor der Tür angeln können wegen Natura2000?
> 
> Wird der Familienvater seinen Sohn mitnehmen können, obwohl er keinen Schein hat, weil er zu Jung ist? Wie erklärt er dem Spross, das er keine Angel halten darf?
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
 Ich habe geschrieben "sieht bei uns anders aus".

 VG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Ich habe geschrieben "sieht bei uns anders aus".
> 
> VG



Wenn der Kern der Argumentation umgangen wird, folgt ein flotter Spruch gegen den Ersteller.....

Wo ist bei uns? Der letzte Forellenteich kurz vor Österreich?!


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



glavoc schrieb:


> So wird das nie was mit Wettkampfangeln und FIPS in Deutschland...oder Kinderangeln, oder oder...
> 
> Angeln zur Verwertung-nicht weil man einfach angeln will um zBsp den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen. Sich also in der Grauzone positionieren....




Was denn nu? Angeln als Wettkampf oder um einfach mal den Kopf frei zu bekommen? Das sind aus meiner Sicht komplett gegensätzliche Motive. Oder soll alles erlaubt sein? 



Ich entnehme auch nicht jeden Fisch der das Mindestmass mal gerade so erreicht hat. Ich mache aber auch keine Bilder oder Videos davon. Wenn überhaupt macht mal ein Kumpel ein Fischfoto nach dem abschlagen.
Das "wer hat den grössten" zeugt für mich eher von geistiger Unreife. 

Ein Gutmensch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Das "wer hat den grössten" zeugt für mich eher von geistiger Unreife.
> 
> Ein Gutmensch.



Sehr platte Aussage.


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn der Kern der Argumentation umgangen wird, folgt ein flotter Spruch gegen den Ersteller.....
> 
> Wo ist bei uns? Der letzte Forellenteich kurz vor Österreich?!



Nein, andere Richtung, Land Brandenburg.
 Der Großteil (sicherlich nicht alle) der Angler sind mit der Verbandarbeit "bei uns" zufrieden, habe noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört und bin viel am Wasser.
 Deshalb meine Frage, ob es irgendwelche Belege gibt, dass das Verhalten der beiden Angler um die es hier geht, von der Mehrheit der Angler Zustimmung erfährt.

 Ich hoffe ich habe mich jetzt klar ausgedrückt.

 VG


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehr platte Aussage.




Gutes Argument 
 Wie siehst du es denn?

Auf Grosswaller angeln um sich zu profilieren ist prima?


----------



## glavoc (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Was denn nu? Angeln als Wettkampf oder um einfach mal den Kopf frei zu bekommen? Das sind aus meiner Sicht komplett gegensätzliche Motive. Oder soll alles erlaubt sein?



Beides  und wegen mir noch viel mehr, einfach mal in europäische Nachbarländer gucken#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Gutes Argument
> Wie siehst du es denn?
> 
> Auf Grosswaller angeln um sich zu profilieren ist prima?



Ich halte Wettkämpfe und gesteckte Ziele für den Antrieb von Verbesserungen der Methodik, dem Verständnis, ferner wird dadurch auch Entertainment geboten.

Ob sich jemand wegen einem Video profilieren will, kann ich nicht beurteilen, dafür kenne ich die Herrschaften nicht. Ich würde aber behaupten, das jemand auch mal Fehler macht oder sich Unklug verhält, ohne ihm die geistige Reife absprechen zu müssen.

Man kann die Leiter immer Runter********n, wenn jemand darunter steht, ein Prinzip unserer Gesellschaft auf allen Ebenen. Seien es Flüchtlinge, Alg II oder andere handlungsschnelle Themen, wo man sich mal als "besser" positionieren kann.

Ich will die Beiden nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber ich finde es erschreckend, wie einfach man aus der Distanz immer reinkloppen kann. Ich bin Froh, wenn Menschen das Angeln auf die Landkarte setzen, das sind die letzten Krieger einer sonst durchweg verschwundenen Kultur.

Und im Wettkampf stehen wir alle, auf irgendeine Art. Wenn die Kleidung aus Kinderhänden stammt, dann interessiert es keine Sau (Lohnstruktur). Duellieren sich aber 2 Angler in Deutschland.... Der arme Fisch.

Was für eine doppelzüngige Gesellschaft.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,



> wenn ich das richtig sehe wurden sie verurteilt, da sie das tierschutzrechtlich problematische Angeln, was an sich durch Drill und Anlandung per se Schmerz und Leid bedeutet, nicht durch den Tod des Fisches beendet haben.



Glaube ich jetzt nicht. Hätten sie den Wels abgeschlagen, wäre es statt § 17 Abs 2 eben ein Verstoß gegen § 17 Abs 1 gewesen.

Allerdings wäre es dann für das Gericht wohl schwieriger nachweisbar gewesen, dass hier Spaß am Drill und Profilierung für den Fang im Vordergrund standen.

Es kommt bei solchen Geschichten ja mehr auf die Motive an. 
Deshalb ermittelt ja auch die Staatsanwaltschaften auch gegen Benefizangler / Gemeinschaftsangler etc. auch dann, wenn alle Fische getötet zur Waage gebracht werden. Könnte ja sein, dass Wettkampfgedanke im Vordergrund stand.

Als ich das Video das erste Mal gesehen habe, dachte ich es wäre in Österreich gewesen. Es ist mir völlig unbegreiflich, wie jemand so etwas in Deutschland durchziehen und ins Netz stellen kann.

Das war ja de facto schon fast eine Selbstanzeige.

Der These, dass man einfach die Gerichte mit solchen Verfahren überfluten müsste, um den Gesetzgeber zum Einlenken zu zwingen, kann ich nicht folgen.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich mit diesem Urteil die Rechtslage in Deutschland zugunsten der Angler verbessert hat. Einen Freispruch in der Berufung kann man wohl kaum erwarten, höchstens eine  Änderung im Strafmaß.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man mit "schreit es hinaus in die Welt" da schon etwas vorsichtiger sein.

Der Argumentation von Lajos kann ich da schon eher folgen.

Wenn man gefragt wird, warum man angelt und man mit Nahrungsbeschaffung antwortet, erspart man sich jede Menge Ärger. 

Man fährt dann eben auch zum Fliegenfischen nach Slowenien, weil die Fische dort noch besser schmecken.


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



glavoc schrieb:


> Beides  und wegen mir noch viel mehr, einfach mal in europäische Nachbarländer gucken#h




Bin ich zu naiv wenn ich denke das Angler eigentlich auch Fischfreunde sind? 

Als Kind habe ich auch geangelt und die Fische sicher nicht immer ideal behandelt. Aber irgendwann lernt man doch im Normalfall dazu.
Ich würde auch heute Kinder nicht verurteilen wenn sie ihr Handeln nicht ganz richtig einordnen können. Wenn Erwachsene sich aber geistig auf dem gleichen Niveau bewegen finde ich das schon fragwürdig.
Ich bin kein C&R Gegner. Eher Befürworter...aber dann eben so fischschonend wie möglich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich halte Wettkämpfe und gesteckte Ziele für den Antrieb von Verbesserungen der Methodik, dem Verständnis, ferner wird dadurch auch Entertainment geboten.
> 
> Ob sich jemand wegen einem Video profilieren will, kann ich nicht beurteilen, dafür kenne ich die Herrschaften nicht. Ich würde aber behaupten, das jemand auch mal Fehler macht oder sich Unklug verhält, ohne ihm die geistige Reife absprechen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

Wenn Alle mal so liberal und wohlüberlegt reden/ agieren würden.....


----------



## glavoc (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Bin ich zu naiv wenn ich denke das Angler eigentlich auch Fischfreunde sind?
> 
> …. Wenn Erwachsene sich aber geistig auf dem gleichen Niveau bewegen finde ich das schon fragwürdig.



Hää? Danke für die Blumen|kopfkrat

D.h. ja wohl das der große Rest der Welt allenfalls infantil unterwegs ist, oder nicht?


----------



## Purist (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sollte das Tierschutzgesetz nicht der Achtung der Menschen gegenüber der Kreatur Tier dienen?
> 
> Zeigt die Betrachtung ein Tier sei Nahrung und Tierhaltung oder Fang nur  Nahrungsbeschaffung  wirklich Achtung vor der Kreatur?




Selbstverständlich und noch wesentlich mehr als der Insektizideinsatz in der Landwirtschaft. Um das zu verstehen, muss man allerdings raus aus der Welt der Supermärkte und Discounter und erst einmal begreifen wer wir Menschen sind und warum wir zu dem wurden, was wir sind.


Mir gefällt übrigens das Ritual der Jäger, die sich vor einem erlegten Wild verneigen, nachdem sie ihren Hut abgenommen haben und einen Aneignungsbruch darauf ablegen. 

Ähnliche Rituale finden sich auch bei indigenen Völkern, die noch die Jagd oder Fischfang pflegen. 





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wer einen Fisch nur als Nahrung und Angeln nur als Nahrungsbeschaffung betrachtet, dem fehlt diese Achtung meist.



Und warum? Weil du das so siehst? 

Achtung vor einem wildlebenden Tier kann ich gar nicht haben, wenn ich es als Sportgerät und Fotoobjekt benutze und dann, nach Streß/Qual/Lebensgefährdung, wieder freilasse.

Die kann ich nur haben, wenn ich all diese negativen Seiten des Angelns minimiere und im Hintergrund möglichst mit ernst gemeinter Verwertungsabsicht kombiniere. Die Tötung zur Nahrungsbeschaffung rechtfertigt das Tierleid, nicht die Freuden des Anglers. Wer Sport mit Tieren treiben will und dabei noch mit den Tieren Spass haben will, sollte sich ein Pferd oder einen Hund kaufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wird der Familienvater seinen Sohn mitnehmen können, obwohl er keinen Schein hat, weil er zu Jung ist? Wie erklärt er dem Spross, das er keine Angel halten darf? Die Raubfischangler sind extrem zufrieden, deswegen suchen sie die Herausforderung jetzt in Holland?
> 
> Während ich in der Nacht die Rute schwinge, gibt es Bundesländer, wo man das Licht nach 23.00 Uhr nicht anschalten braucht. Der Dieter vom Friedfischangeln weiß heute noch nicht, warum er keinen Setzkescher benutzen darf.
> 
> ...




Hallo,


ich weiss ja nicht, wo Du all Deine Informationen herhast, aber ich meine, Du siehst das Ganze zu einseitig.
Bei uns (Bayern) darf der Familienvater selbstverständlich seinen Sohn mitangeln lassen und der darf auch die Angel halten und das ohne irgendwelche Kosten und Genehmigungen, solange er unter 10 Jahre alt ist.
Auch brauche ich bestimmt nicht nach Holland fahren um gute Hechte zu fangen. Wegen der Hechte brauche ich aus meinem Mittelfranken nicht woanders hinfahren, wir haben hier selbst gute bis sehr gute Bestände.
Auch ist bei uns das Nachtangeln grundätzlich erlaubt, ebenso der Setzkescher.
Der Frank der in Bayern sitzt und 50 fingerlange Rotaugen totschlagen muss. Nun ja, warum um Himmelswillen fängt man 50 fingerlange Rotaugen? Außer als Köderfische. Größere, in der kalten Jahreszeit ja und wie Bratheringe einlegen, habe ich früher auch gemacht. Aber fingerlange, was will man damit?#c


Peto Heil


Lajos


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich halte Wettkämpfe und gesteckte Ziele für den Antrieb von Verbesserungen der Methodik, dem Verständnis, ferner wird dadurch auch Entertainment geboten.




Wenn Lebewesen dem Entertainment dienen sollen haben wir wohl einfach verschiedene Ansichten. 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man kann die Leiter immer Runter********n, wenn jemand darunter steht, ein Prinzip unserer Gesellschaft auf allen Ebenen. Seien es Flüchtlinge, Alg II oder andere handlungsschnelle Themen, wo man sich mal als "besser" positionieren kann.




Von wem sprichst du da? Habe ich irgendwas gegen Geflüchtete oder Empfänger staatlicher Unterstützung gesagt? Oder unterstellst Du da anderen die eigenen Vorurteile? Ich habe kein Problem damit mit meinen Steuergeldern auch noch Freunde und Fremde zu finanzieren. Ich wäre im Gegenteil froh wenn mehr Mittel für derart nette Zwecke eingesetzt würden.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich will die Beiden nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber ich finde es erschreckend, wie einfach man aus der Distanz immer reinkloppen kann. Ich bin Froh, wenn Menschen das Angeln auf die Landkarte setzen, das sind die letzten Krieger einer sonst durchweg verschwundenen Kultur.




Kultur? Da haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Auffassungen zum Begriff. Klingt für mich eher nach Brauchtum. Das sich Kultur entwickelt/verändert ist unbedingt nötig um selbiger die Daseinsberechtigung zu erhalten.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und im Wettkampf stehen wir alle, auf irgendeine Art. Wenn die Kleidung aus Kinderhänden stammt, dann interessiert es keine Sau (Lohnstruktur). Duellieren sich aber 2 Angler in Deutschland.... Der arme Fisch.
> Was für eine doppelzüngige Gesellschaft.




Für mich ist beides Schund. Ich sehe zu das ich jeden Fisch so schonend behandle wie möglich und ich trage die Kleidung lieber aus dem 2nd Hand Shop, der die Einnahmen an gute Zwecke weiter gibt. 

Ist alles nicht kompliziert. Das eine gegen das andere auszuspielen ist wohl das doppelzüngige. Schade das Deine Gesellschaft so aussieht.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,



> Die Tötung zur Nahrungsbeschaffung rechtfertigt das Tierleid, nicht die Freuden des Anglers.



Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.

Es geht doch in beiden Fällen um Freude.

Dem einen geht halt beim Fang einer ab, dem anderen beim Essen.
Man spricht ja auch von Gaumenfreuden.

Wenn Angler A 10 Fische fängt und davon einen verzehrt ist er böse, wenn Angler B alle 10 Fische abschlägt ist das dann besser?

Für den Fischbestand des Gewässer eher weniger.

Im Ausland geht es bei C&R oder Entnahmefenstern aber um Bestandsmanagement. In D nur um ideologische Betrachtungen.

Dass man beim z.B. beim Reitsport keinen vernünftigen Grund für Geländeritte, Distanzritte oder Springreiten etc. braucht und Verletzungen, Leid oder Tod der Pferde billigend in Kauf nimmt, ist gesellschaftlich anerkannt.

Bei Fischen eben nicht. Wobei ich ich nichts gegen Reiter oder Reitsport habe. Die haben eben ne bessere Lobby und halten sich momentan den Ärger noch vom Hals.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Schon erstaunlich wie viele Leute davon überzeugt sind, dass ihre Sicht auf die Dinge die einzig wahre ist und alle anderen bekämpft beziehungsweise missioniert gehören...

Oft genug erlebt, dass sich ausgerechnet diese Leute selbst als weltoffen, liberal und Verfechter von Multikulti bezeichnen....


----------



## glavoc (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



			
				fishhawk;4840262
Für den Fischbestand des Gewässer eher weniger.

Im Ausland geht es bei C&R oder Entnahmefenstern aber um Bestandsmanagement. In D nur um ideologische Betrachtungen.
.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sowas von bei dir#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht, wo Du all Deine Informationen herhast, aber ich meine, Du siehst das Ganze zu einseitig.
> ...



Es war eine allgemeine Formulierung, ich will deine bayrischen Stolz nicht ankratzen. Ich habe sinnbildlich einen Querschnitt aller Bundesländer hergenommen ohne separat mich wieder in diese unendlichen Paragraphen und den "Nadeln" im Heuhaufen zu verlieren.

Und wenn Frank 50 Rotaugen in Fingerlang fangen will, dann macht er das. Versucht doch nicht immer anderer Leute Leidenschaft zu verstehen oder gar verändern zu wollen.


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich wie viele Leute davon überzeugt sind, dass ihre Sicht auf die Dinge die einzig wahre ist und alle anderen bekämpft beziehungsweise missioniert gehören...




Meinungverschiedenheiten sind doch Diskussionsgrundlagen, die im Idealfall Fortschritt schaffen. Absolutismus führt nie zu Fortschritt...egal von welcher "Seite".
Es geht hier doch nicht um Angler gegen Angler. Es geht (aus meiner Sicht) eher darum quasi den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Das da die Differenzen innerhalb der eigentlich gleichgesinnten Szene gross sind sieht man hier nur zum 100. mal wieder. 




Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Oft genug erlebt, dass sich ausgerechnet diese Leute selbst als weltoffen, liberal und Verfechter von Multikulti bezeichnen....




Hier wird für mein Verständnis wieder alles pauschal durcheinandergeworfen. Mit Multikulti hat der eigentliche Beitrag nu absolut nix zu tun. Da können wir gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Snip



Und wenn du dein Jäckchen der Moral ausgezogen hast, können wir weiterdiskutieren. Ich mache Bilder von Fischen, ich genieße meine Leidenschaft, ich bin ein Paradoxon, weil ich mich genauso für die richtige Behandlung eines Fanges einsetze, genauso aber in Kauf nehme mal eine Minute für ein Foto zu brauchen.

Ich reinige Gewässer, sammle Aalschnüre ein, werfe meinem Hund aber *lebenden Fisch* zu. Ich habe keinen Kopf für anderer Menschen handeln, solange sie ihre Umwelt nicht massiv stören. Will aber auch, das man mich in Ruhe lässt, wenn ich meine Fische zurücksetze.

Mich stört keine Leine am Waller, mich stört kein Karpfensack und kein Setzkescher, solange der Fisch danach die Chance noch hat. Es ist ein unfassbarer Deal, nicht sterben zu müssen, obwohl man erlegt wurde.

Diese ganzen Spielereien und Diskussionen weil man die Zeit hat das Leben zu genießen, weil man im Wohlstand ersäuft, gehen mir auf die Nerven. Die Leute kommen auf Gedanken, die ich nicht mehr Nachvollziehen kann.

Der Umgang mit Fischen ist in Deutschland so dermaßen vorbildlich, das es im Krankenhaus bald schlechter zugeht und hier im AB wollen die Leute darüber reden, ob die Kreatur leidet.

Viele Menschen haben den Bezug zur echten Natur verloren.


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Spielereien und Diskussionen weil man die Zeit hat das Leben zu genießen, weil man im Wohlstand ersäuft, gehen mir auf die Nerven. Die Leute kommen auf Gedanken, die ich nicht mehr Nachvollziehen kann.




Scheint mir auch so. Da haben wir doch eine Einigung gefunden.
 Es geht mir übrigens auch nicht so das ich Geld im Übermaß hätte. Ich freue mich nur wenn es eher Dir zugute kommt als weniger sozialen Zwecken.


Sorry...langsam driften wir sehr ins Offtopic ab. Vielleicht sollte man dazu wirklich einen anderen Beitrag erstellen.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Glaube ich jetzt nicht. Hätten sie den Wels abgeschlagen, wäre es statt § 17 Abs 2 eben ein Verstoß gegen § 17 Abs 1 gewesen.



Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn die Kofferraumklappe hinter dem Wels zugeht, ist die "Beweisaufnahme" abgeschlossen und ein Verdacht auf nicht-sinnvolle Verwertung hätte sich nicht ergeben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Ich freue mich nur wenn es eher *Dir* zugute kommt als weniger sozialen Zwecken.



Ich bin finanziell Unabhängig. Was diese Anspielung soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Schubladen? Disqualifiziere dich bitte nicht selbst, die Argumente zum Thema sollten stehen, nicht die Person dahinter.


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

In dem Fall muss ich dir wirklich Recht geben Fantastic. Das war wohl der übermächtige Schalk in meinem Nacken. Schubladen sind eben nie gut. Egal ob gegen Gutmenschen oder Trophäenangler.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

@ Karo Fisch - es geht nicht um Multikulti an sich, sondern um die Doppelzüngigkeit Einzelner, wenn irgendetwas entgegen den eigenen Interessen oder der Überzeugung geschieht.

Ich kann ja hier nicht offen (ver-) urteilen oder politisieren- das wär ja ein Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln... aber eine Anmerkung reicht ja oft aus (auch wenn sie mancher fehlinterpretiert) :m


----------



## Gast (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Sind dir Scheissmenschen lieber?


Siehst du dich als solcher ? #c


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @ Karo Fisch - es geht nicht um Multikulti an sich, sondern um die Doppelzüngigkeit Einzelner, wenn irgendetwas entgegen den eigenen Interessen oder der Überzeugung geschieht.
> 
> Ich kann ja hier nicht offen (ver-) urteilen oder politisieren- das wär ja ein Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln... aber eine Anmerkung reicht ja oft aus (auch wenn sie mancher fehlinterpretiert) :m




Ich denke das Board wurde als ziemlich (Angel-)politisches Forum übernommen. Ich fürchte nur es geht langsam zu weit weg vom eigentlichen Beitrag. Da sollte man im Bedarfsfall wie gesagt vielleicht besser ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Ich denke das Board wurde als ziemlich (Angel-)politisches Forum übernommen. Ich fürchte nur es geht langsam zu weit weg vom eigentlichen Beitrag. Da sollte man im Bedarfsfall wie gesagt vielleicht besser ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.



Und was für ein Thema soll das bitte sein? Die Diskussionen drehen sich doch im Kreis.

Für den einen sind 5 Minuten zuviel, der andere findet 5 Minuten im Rahmen. Der eine Behauptet eine Abhakmatte hilft, etwas Wasser über den Fisch macht es besser, der andere nutzt den Kescher und regelt alles sofort in diesem. Ich mache gern Bilder, du nicht. 

Im Regelfall behandeln trotzdem alle Angler ihre Fische gut. Es gibt niemanden, der mit ihnen Fußball spielt, sie erstmal an der Wäscheleine hinterm Zelt aufhängt (lebend) für ne Viertelstunde, es wird sehr daran gearbeitet überall Verbesserungen zu finden.

Schonhaken, Abhakmatten, Gels und Salben, riesige Setzkescher, Knotenfreies Material, direktes Abhaken im Wasser und was nicht alles.


Wat wollt ihr denn noch? Angler sind es, die das Angeln mehr und mehr zur Clownsveranstaltung für Pseudoschützer machen, wie lange braucht ihr denn noch, das zu verstehen?!


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Siehst du dich als solcher ? #c




Wenn dann solltest du schon korrekt zitieren. Ich habe zu Deinem Kommentar an Raubwels:


Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> "Schön das es solche Gutmenschen wie dich gibt."




 geschrieben das ich es verwunderlich finde das "Gutmensch" von Dir als Schimpfwort benutzt wird.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Da bin ich ganz bei dir - wir sind hier aber bereits ein paar Seiten lang in Kreisfahrt mit der Argumentation....

Ich seh gerade, dass Fantastic Fishing bereits einen Großteil meiner Gedanken gepostet hat..... #t

Stimmt! Danke @FF :m


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Wenn Lebewesen dem Entertainment dienen sollen ...


 Angeln ist (auch) Entertainment für wohl die meisten Angler.
Wäre dem nicht so, würden sie entweder mit dem Netz losgehen oder gleich zum Fischmarkt fahren und sich eindecken.
Es wäre bedeutend günstiger.


Sämtliche Haus- & 'Sport'tiere dienen ausschließlich dem Entertainment.
Der blöde gesellschaftliche/juristische Unterschied ist,
dass du mit Reitsport evtl. sogar zu olympischen Ehren kommst,
mit Angelei jedoch schnell vor den Richter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir - wir sind hier aber bereits ein paar Seiten lang in Kreisfahrt mit der Argumentation....
> 
> Ich seh gerade, dass Fantastic Fishing bereits einen Großteil meiner Gedanken gepostet hat..... #t
> 
> Stimmt! Danke @FF :m



Der mentale Draht Glüht, schön wenn ich nicht alleine bin.  :m|supergri


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und was für ein Thema soll das bitte sein? Die Diskussionen drehen sich doch im Kreis.




Da muss ich dir Recht geben, aber es ist üblich das sich in gesellschaftlichen & politischen Diskussionen erst mal vieles im Kreis dreht bevor man einen gemeinsamen Ausweg findet. sonst würden die Themen hier ja nicht seit Dekaden geführt werden. Spass macht das sicher keinem. Aber wenn man da ersthaft diskutieren will muss man eben das harte Brot erst mal durchkauen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,



> Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn die Kofferraumklappe hinter dem Wels zugeht, ist die "Beweisaufnahme" abgeschlossen und ein Verdacht auf nicht-sinnvolle Verwertung hätte sich nicht ergeben.



Hab ja geschrieben, dass es in dem Fall schwieriger gewesen wäre, den Verstoß zu beweisen.

Beim Benefizangeln zugunsten der DLRG wurden die Fische aber  auch getötet und nach Angaben der Angler auch verzehrt. Trotzdem standen aber plötzlich Polizisten zur Hausdurchsuchung vor Tür, weil die Ermittlungsbehörden  den Wettkampf als Hauptmotiv nicht ausschließen wollten.

Es dürfte demnach wichtiger sein, einen nach herrschender Rechtsauffassung akzeptierten Grund für das Angeln zu nennen, als  jeden Fisch einfach mal abzuschlagen.


----------



## glavoc (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

fishhawk hat den springenden Punkt getroffen mMn


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Als Versuch diplomatisch zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück zu kommen wäre mein Kompromissvorschlag...
Die  beiden sind für das unnötige Posieren mit Fisch und die Nichtbeachtung  der Gesetze verurteilt worden. 

Ich halte sicher im täglichen Leben nicht  alle Gesetze ein. Mal unbewusst, manchmal auch wissentlich. Aber wenn  es (wie im "Waller-Fall") wissentlich ist, kann ich mich doch auch nicht  über die Konsequenzen beklagen.


----------



## LexParker2703 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Beim Benefizangeln zugunsten der DLRG wurden die Fische aber  auch getötet und nach Angaben der Angler auch verzehrt. Trotzdem standen aber plötzlich Polizisten zur Hausdurchsuchung vor Tür, weil die Ermittlungsbehörden  den Wettkampf als Hauptmotiv nicht ausschließen wollten.





Kann ich kaum glauben kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?

Wäre im Sinne der Verhältnismäßigkeit kaum zulässig


----------



## Wegberger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,




> Es dürfte demnach wichtiger sein, einen nach herrschender  Rechtsauffassung akzeptierten Grund für das Angeln zu nennen, als  jeden  Fisch einfach mal abzuschlagen.


Den gibt es doch -> Verwertungsabscht -> Nahrungserwerb.

Viel spannender finde ich die Frage, wie lange das vermeindliche Argument, dass man ja die Verwertungsabsicht nicht in Frage stellen kann, sich noch halten lässt.

Lass doch mal abwarten, wann die Diskussion beginnt, warum Fische die nicht dem Zielfisch entsprechen durch ihren Fang unnötig Leid zugefügt wird !? Wieviele Beifänge sind denn tierschutzgesetzlich in Ordnung?

Schaun wir doch mal, wann wir Angler zur Darlegung unser Verwertungsabsicht schon am Wasser eine Kühlung dabei haben müssen?


----------



## Purist (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Lass doch mal abwarten, wann die Diskussion beginnt, warum Fische die nicht dem Zielfisch entsprechen durch ihren Fang unnötig Leid zugefügt wird !? Wieviele Beifänge sind denn tierschutzgesetzlich in Ordnung?




Die Diskussion ist gar nicht so fremd. Wie albern ist es eigentlich, mit Köfi auf Raubfisch anzusitzen, den darauf beißenden Hecht zurückzusetzen (hat ja viele Gräten, der blöde Fisch!), den vom Aussterben bedrohten Aal über Mindestmaß immer mitzunehmen und auch den 45cm Zander sofort abzuschlagen, aber beim 20cm Barsch aus verbuttetem Bestand zu behaupten, der sei zum essen zu klein? 

Bei Friedfischen genau die gleiche Show: Igitt ein Brassen, hat zur Verwertung zuviele Gräten!, Güster: Zu klein!, Karpfen? Esse ich nicht, zu fett, zu belastet! Rotaugen nimmt man einfach alle mit, Köfis braucht man immer. Gegessen wird lieber frischer Matjes von der Bude oder Hering aus der Dose.  





Wegberger schrieb:


> Schaun wir doch mal, wann wir Angler zur Darlegung unser Verwertungsabsicht schon am Wasser eine Kühlung dabei haben müssen?




Haben Jäger Gefriertruhen im Auto? Was nicht nötig ist, braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Kann ich kaum glauben kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?
> 
> Wäre im Sinne der Verhältnismäßigkeit kaum zulässig



http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-anzeige-fuehrt-zu-razzia-bei-anglern.html


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist gar nicht so fremd. Wie albern ist es eigentlich, mit Köfi auf Raubfisch anzusitzen, den darauf beißenden Hecht zurückzusetzen (hat ja viele Gräten, der blöde Fisch!), den vom Aussterben bedrohten Aal über Mindestmaß immer mitzunehmen und auch den 45cm Zander sofort abzuschlagen, aber beim 20cm Barsch aus verbuttetem Bestand zu behaupten, der sei zum essen zu klein?...



#6

Man könnte sogar so weit gehen, daß es grundsätzlich heuchlerisch ist, wie selbstverständlich mit totem Köderfisch auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch zu angeln, um die dann zurückzusetzen.

Gerade so, als wäre die eine (Fisch)Kreatur mehr wert als die andere.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo Purist,




> Haben Jäger Gefriertruhen im Auto? Was nicht nötig ist, braucht man auch nicht.




Wenn ich mit Verwertungsabsicht angeln gehe, muss ich davon aus gehen, dass ich direkt am Anfang einen Zielfisch fange, töte und lagern muss. Ok ich kann das angeln natürlich beenden und mit dem Fisch nach Hause fahren. Wie lange hält sich ein getöteter Fisch bei 20 bis 25 Grad gelagert ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Gerade so, als wäre die eine (Fisch)Kreatur mehr wert als die andere.



Ist sie Individuell auch für den ein oder anderen. Warum stellst du das überhaupt in Frage? Ich bewerte eine Schleie für mich ganz anders als einen Barsch und genauso verhält sich auch meine Entnahme.

Wieso müsst ihr überhaupt jeden Kram bis ins Detail sezieren und was wollt ihr davon ableiten? Jeder muss jetzt so Handeln, du es meinst richtig verstanden zu haben?

Manche Leute essen ihre Popel, setzt das jetzt die Wertigkeit der anderen Ausscheidungen hinab? Meine Güte, ist das die viele freie Zeit oder der Sommer?!


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

#6#6

Ich tippe auf übermäßige Sonneneinstrahlung oder einen zu kleinen Innendurchmesser der Hutkrempe


----------



## Wegberger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,




> Gerade so, als wäre die eine (Fisch)Kreatur mehr wert als die andere.


Tja und was wäre die Konsequenz ? Da wir beim Angeln nicht sicherstellen können, ausschließlich unseren nahrungs-erwerblichen Zielfisch zu fangen .... müsste das Angeln aus tierschutzrechtlicher Recht geächtet und verboten werden.

Der Zustand, das bei manchen Konstellation auf einen Zielfisch wissentlich und willendlich 10, 20 andere Fische unnötig Leid zugefügt wird .... und somit gegen das TSchG verstossen wird ....braucht nur etwas Öffentlichkeitarbeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Ich tippe auf übermäßige Sonneneinstrahlung oder einen zu kleinen Innendurchmesser der Hutkrempe



Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Jetzt wird schon der tote Köderfisch und dessen Würde in Frage hervorgehoben, weil jemand einen Hecht fangen will.

Und nächste Woche schweben sie über Gehwege, weil man zum Radfahren durch die Natur etwas überfahren könnte. Wie Egoistisch wäre das, nur weil man ein bisschen Trampeln will.

Ich sehe es schon kommen:

Würmer und Maden zum Fang von Friedfisch sind die neue Etappe der Verwerfungen........


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist sie Individuell auch für den ein oder anderen. Warum stellst du das überhaupt in Frage?



Weil ich das darf.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bewerte eine Schleie für mich ganz anders als einen Barsch und genauso verhält sich auch meine Entnahme.



Keine Einwände, muß aber nicht jeder so sehen, oder?



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieso müsst ihr überhaupt jeden Kram bis ins Detail sezieren und was wollt ihr davon ableiten? Jeder muss jetzt so Handeln, du es meinst richtig verstanden zu haben?



Was ich daraus für mich ableite, ist recht banal: Ich töte keinen Fisch, damit ich einen anderen Fisch mit ihm fangen kann, den ich anschließend wieder freilasse.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Manche Leute essen ihre Popel, setzt das jetzt die Wertigkeit der anderen Ausscheidungen hinab? Meine Güte, ist das die viele freie Zeit oder der Sommer?!



Was geht dich das an?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Was geht dich das an?



Weil ich das darf.


----------



## LexParker2703 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Was ich daraus für mich ableite, ist recht banal: Ich töte keinen Fisch, damit ich einen anderen Fisch mit ihm fangen kann, den ich anschließend wieder freilasse.

bin ich zu 100 % deiner Meinung

Und jeder kann selber entscheiden was er mit seinen Popel macht .


----------



## LexLegis (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch Wegweisend, so werden die Angler mehr und mehr sich von den Vorständen trennen, welche nicht die Interessen der Mitglieder wahren.
> 
> Richtungsweisend wird auch sein, wie schnell Wendehälse aus euren Position heraus sich anpassen, so typische Geckos halt. Interessant wird es dann, wenn ich auf Facebook lesen darf, wie Verwertungsverfechter dem Feederkader viel Petri Heil wünschen.
> 
> ...






Kennen Sie mich?


Nein.  

Unsere Ansichten und Meinungen sind unerheblich geworden.


Es beurteilen längst Andere und entscheiden.
Die Angler früher haben ggf. die Grenzen genauso überschritten , das Tierschutzgesetz gebrochen.


Das Aufkommen der medialen Selbstvermarktung kannten sie allerdings nicht.


Und damit fingen die Probleme an.


Die Szene brät ihren Barsch nicht mehr , sie drillt Ihn , posiert mit Bass-Grip und setzt Ihn wieder zurück.
In deutschen Gewässern chic geworden und es entstanden Begriffe wie "Pottangler" , "Schlächter" , "Fleischmacher".


Die Szene war modern,cool, sauber und forderte Viel - nämlich das Zurücksetzen maßiger Zielfische - auch von Anderen.



So wurde es doch medial vorgelebt - die entstehenden Probleme und Sensibilisierungen in der Bevölkerung dem Tierleid gegenüber wurden ausgeblendet.


Der Schuss geht nach hinten los - hier in Deutschland ticken die Uhren besonders fein.


Was wir davon halten, wird immer belangloser.


Die gelieferte Munition wird nun gegen uns verwendet und es entscheiden nicht mehr wir , das haben wir durch Verfehlungen bereits aus der Hand gegeben.


Ein Verein, in der Jugendarbeit oder auch übergeordnete Interessenvertreter können nicht die Interessen derer Vertreten , die diese Tendenzen ausgelöst haben.


Grundsätzlich ist nun Schadensbegrenzung angesagt.


LL


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Was ich daraus für mich ableite, ist recht banal: Ich töte keinen Fisch, damit ich einen anderen Fisch mit ihm fangen kann, den ich anschließend wieder freilasse.
> 
> bin ich zu 100 % deiner Meinung
> 
> Und jeder kann selber entscheiden was er mit seinen Popel macht .



Oder seinem Fisch.


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Kennen Sie mich?
> 
> 
> Nein.
> ...


 
Auf den Punkt gebracht.
Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.#6

 VG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Wo bringt Lex-Verbandsorgan-Floskellord denn die Fakten auf den Tisch? Er schreibt einfach nur Phrase auf Phrase und behauptet stets und ständig aus dem Unwissen heraus Dinge, die er nicht versteht. Selbige Diskussion zum Stippen und verangeln von Fischen hatten wir schon, wo er (pardon), Blödsinn vom Stapel ließ, der Seinesgleichen suchte.



> Es beurteilen längst Andere und entscheiden.
> Die Angler früher haben ggf. die Grenzen genauso überschritten , das Tierschutzgesetz gebrochen.



Die Anderen sind Menschen aus der Mitte, die genauso für den Zeitgeist der Angler sprechen können. Nichts ist verloren und schon gar nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Diese Geißel will man glaubhaft machen, so man an einem Stuhl klebt der von Anglern bezahlt wird. 



> Die Szene brät ihren Barsch nicht mehr , sie drillt Ihn , posiert mit Bass-Grip und setzt Ihn wieder zurück.
> In deutschen Gewässern chic geworden und es entstanden Begriffe wie "Pottangler" , "Schlächter" , "Fleischmacher".



Viele aus der "Szene" (welche soll das Sein?) nehmen Fische genauso mit. Hänel gern Küchenfische, Eras und Co. auch gern mal was zum Räuchern. Viele Influencer konsumieren auch Fisch, sind aber auf Nachhaltigkeit bestrebt.

Deine Argumentation malt ein weiteres mal den selbst beschworen kleinen Tellerandteufel an die Wand. Das ist einfach nur Phrase, Phrase, Phrase und Populismus.



> Die Szene war modern,cool, sauber und forderte Viel - nämlich das Zurücksetzen maßiger Zielfische - auch von Anderen.



Nein. Das trifft in meinen Augen nur auf eine Gruppe zu, nämlich Karpfenangler und jeder der Angler ist hat auch verstanden warum. Karpfen vermehren sich nun mal nicht in unseren Gewässern. Trotzdem regt sich niemand auf, wenn k1,k2,k3 entnommen wird. Es geht eher um die kapitalen und guten Fische. 

Aber natürlich, wir schreiben es dramatischer, damit es sich besser verkauft, nicht wahr Lexi-Boy?



> So wurde es doch medial vorgelebt - die entstehenden Probleme und Sensibilisierungen in der Bevölkerung dem Tierleid gegenüber wurden ausgeblendet.



Und welcher Teil der Bevölkerung ist für Angeln/Fische sensibilisiert. Nur weil du einmal auf der Seite von Seasheppard warst, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das es auf den Angler vor der Tür umzuleiten ist. Denn genau hier wird es Paradox:

Die Menschen sehen das Angeln als Verständlich an, wollen aber oft, das der Fisch zurück gesetzt wird. So meine Erfahrung. Sicherlich ist das Gegenteil vom totalen Konsum aber fernab der Realität. Das ist PETA-Propaganda, was du machst.



> Die gelieferte Munition wird nun gegen uns verwendet und es entscheiden nicht mehr wir , das haben wir durch Verfehlungen bereits aus der Hand gegeben.



Die Munition gegen uns, aus der heutigen Zeit, stammt aus den Läufen der Angler und Verbände. In der Öffentlichkeit interessiert sich so gar kein Mensch dafür. Aus der Hand gegeben haben es dicke, alte und oft unfähige Verbandsvorsitzende. Nicht der Angler auf Youtube oder der Blogger. Hier wurde Strategisch ganz, ganz schlecht gearbeitet. Einfach eine mangelhafte Vertretung, die überhaupt Diskussion zuließ, die Schaden am Hobby nehmen konnte. 

Es ist fast schon Wahnsinn, jetzt noch von Verfehlungen der Mitglieder zu sprechen. Was ich dir persönlich sagen würde, darf ich hier nicht schreiben.



> Ein Verein, in der Jugendarbeit oder auch übergeordnete Interessenvertreter können nicht die Interessen derer Vertreten , die diese Tendenzen ausgelöst haben.



Ach Quatsch. Stattdessen vertritt man die Interessen jener, die eigene Ideale schlucken, ohne Wiederrede zu haben? Was bist du denn für einer?! Die Aufgabe bleibt es, ALLE einzahlenden Mitglieder im Querschnitt zu vertreten, was sicherlich NICHT nur dein Verbandsgeschwafel betrifft. Wir haben eine vielschichtigere Anglerkultur, als dein Bausteinkatalog für Ameteur-Interessenvertreter.

Lex, du bist ein Träumer.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ja richtig FF, leider erschreckend wie viele Anglerfeinde in den "eigenen" Reihen existieren, unter denen die richtigen Angler elendig leiden müssen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Grundsätzlich ist Schadensbegrenzung angesagt 

Wer behauptet das aus welchen fundierten Gründen? 
Wo liegt denn der zu begrenzende Schaden, wie ist er konkret umrissen, wie beziffert - und welcher unabhängige Gutachter/ Organisation hat das auf Basis welcher Werte festgestellt? 

Sorry, dass ich das jetzt halb ins lächerliche ziehe - aber diese Aussage /Phrase ist in meinen Augen nur ne Aufforderung an den kleinen deutschen Michel die Klappe zu halten, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam abzuducken bloß keine Wellen zu schlagen - damit die Interessenvertreter keine Lobbyarbeit /Aufklärungsarbeit etc. betreiben müssen! 

Mitte/ Ende der Neunziger Jahre, wo die Briten und Niederländer ihre offensiven Öffentlichkeitskampagnen für den Angelsport begonnen /geführt haben, ihm reichlich Zulauf und Akzeptanz in den Bevölkerungen verschafften- haben die deutschen Berufsgratulanten und Rockzipfelzieher in den Verbänden abgewunken und nicht wenige haben sich gar lustig darüber gemacht.... 

Und heute wird Duckmäusertum zur Schadensbegrenzung eingefordert


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und welcher Teil der Bevölkerung ist für Angeln/Fische sensibilisiert. Nur weil du einmal auf der Seite von Seasheppard warst, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das es auf den Angler vor der Tür umzuleiten ist. Denn genau hier wird es Paradox:
> 
> Die Menschen sehen das Angeln als Verständlich an, wollen aber oft, das der Fisch zurück gesetzt wird. So meine Erfahrung. Sicherlich ist das Gegenteil vom totalen Konsum aber fernab der Realität. Das ist PETA-Propaganda, was du machst.



Ich teile die Meinung von LexLegis in vielen Punkten auch nicht, aber die Ablehnung von "Spaßangeln" ist insbesondere in den gebildeteren und jungen Bevölkerungsschichten mit bei weitem absoluter Mehrheit vorhanden. In ländlichen Gebieten mag das (noch) anders aussehen, aber in den deutschen Städten herrscht für das Fangen von Fischen aus Spaß komplettes Unverständnis.

Ich hatte diese Woche im Biergarten in München wieder mal Gelegenheit, einen "Testballon" zu starten und mich mit einer Gruppe junger Ingenieure dazu zu unterhalten. Die haben nix mit PETA am Hut, aber du hättest sie wahrscheinlich alle in diese Ecke gestellt. Die Realität sieht aber so aus, dass diese 15  Männer (!!) zwischen 25 und 30 zur Talent-Riege eines Großkonzerns gehören und die Gesellschaft der Zukunft maßgeblich mitgestalten werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das jetzt halb ins lächerliche ziehe - aber diese Aussage /Phrase ist in meinen Augen nur ne Aufforderung an den kleinen deutschen Michel die Klappe zu halten, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam abzuducken bloß keine Wellen zu schlagen - damit die Interessenvertreter keine Lobbyarbeit /Aufklärungsarbeit etc. betreiben müssen!
> (



Punktlandung, genau dieses Gefühl habe ich auch. Die Aussagen von Lex sind so dermaßen Distanziert von Anglern, das nicht mal mehr glauben kann, das er auch nur irgendeine Funktion in einem Verband haben kann.

Wenn doch, die Mitglieder müssen Zombies sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich teile die Meinung von LexLegis in vielen Punkten auch nicht, aber die Ablehnung von "Spaßangeln" ist insbesondere in den gebildeteren und jungen Bevölkerungsschichten mit bei weitem absoluter Mehrheit vorhanden. In ländlichen Gebieten mag das (noch) anders aussehen, aber in den deutschen Städten herrscht für das Fangen von Fischen aus Spaß komplettes Unverständnis.
> 
> Ich hatte diese Woche im Biergarten in München wieder mal Gelegenheit, einen "Testballon" zu starten und mich mit einer Gruppe junger Ingenieure dazu zu unterhalten. Die haben nix mit PETA am Hut, aber du hättest sie wahrscheinlich alle in diese Ecke gestellt. Die Realität sieht aber so aus, dass diese 15  Männer (!!) zwischen 25 und 30 zur Talent-Riege eines Großkonzerns gehören und die Gesellschaft der Zukunft maßgeblich mitgestalten werden.



Abwarten. Die gesellschaftliche Debatten um kluge Köpfe haben schon so manchen zu Fall gebracht. Und es ist doch auch kein Problem so zu denken, meine Antwort an diese tollen Hechte wäre:

(Genauso Knallhart): Verpiss dich, wenn du mein Leben nach deinen Regeln diktiert sehen willst. Ganz einfach. Kein Studium oder Job der Welt berechtigen dich dazu, meine Freiheit des Lebens einzuschränken. Und wenn die Zahlen auf deinem Konto sich überschlagen, selbst wenn deine Ideen die Welt verändern.

Meine Welt veränderst DU nicht. 


Das wäre meine Antwort für die sich so Intelligent haltenden Menschen der Generation Inselwissen. In der Geschichte hatten wir schon viele tolle Männer, die in ihren Ansichten ganze Völker lenken und beeinträchtigen wollten. Sie sind alle Gescheitert. Also nen Pups auf die neue Riege der Ingenieure.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich teile die Meinung von LexLegis in vielen Punkten auch nicht, aber die Ablehnung von "Spaßangeln" ist insbesondere in den gebildeteren und jungen Bevölkerungsschichten mit bei weitem absoluter Mehrheit vorhanden.



So sieht es aus. Mit dem Waller-Fotoshooting ist in Sachen C&R kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen und ich verstehe nicht, warum manche meinen, mit diesem toten Ross müssten wir in den Krieg ziehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> (Genauso Knallhart): Verpiss dich, wenn du mein Leben nach deinen Regeln diktiert sehen willst. Ganz einfach. Kein Studium oder Job der Welt berechtigen dich dazu, meine Freiheit des Lebens einzuschränken. Und wenn die Zahlen auf deinem Konto sich überschlagen, selbst wenn deine Ideen die Welt verändern.
> 
> Meine Welt veränderst DU nicht.



Die werden sich aber nicht verpissen, sondern dich anzeigen (siehe den aktuellen Fall) und dir in Form der Frau Dr. Tierarzt, die in diesem Fall als Gutachterin hinzugezogen wurde, sagen, dass du ein Tierquäler bist. Am Ende der Auseinandersetzung bist du vorbestraft, weil die Gesetze von diesen Menschen geschrieben werden, und sie der Held.

Und jetzt?

Am Ende dieser Konversation landen wir zwangsläufig bei allgemeiner Politik, denn die Gesetze werden durch Politiker gemacht, die durch Wahlen ermittelte Mehrheiten vertreten. Und ich erkenne in Deutschland keine Mehrheit, die für eine Abschwächung des Tierschutzgesetzes ist, aber sehr wohl eine, die das gern noch verschärfen würde.

Eine gute Bekannte von mir hat sich heute verabschiedet, weil sie die deutsche Realität derart borniert findet, dass sie samt Familie nach Vietnam auswandert. Für eine deutsche Firma, mit gutem Gehalt. Auch ein Weg, das Problem zu lösen


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Sorry, man kann viel Zeug in einem Forum schreiben .. ich bin Dipl.-Ing. und kann das in der Form auch in meinem Umfeld überhaupt nicht bestätigen. 

Ich halte mich lieber an offiziellen Umfragen von Arlinghaus [1] und dort kommt das C&R gar nicht so schlecht weg. 

Wenn die Verbände sich bewusst pro C&R äußern würden, positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dafür machen würden, gäbe es sicher noch besser Umfragewerte.

--

[1] http://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/defa.../download-files/IGB_Bericht_27_webversion.pdf


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,



> weil die Gesetze von diesen Menschen geschrieben werden,



Das glaube ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, dass die Gesetze wirklich selber schreiben. 

Aber diese Menschen werden wohl wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Legislative und Exekutive ausüben können als alle mit Anglerbeiträgen finanzierten Verbände. 

Und da wahrscheinlich ein Großteil deren weiblicher Pendants auch noch vegan angehaucht sein dürfte, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht zu einer Abschwächung der Rechtslage kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die werden sich aber nicht verpissen, sondern dich anzeigen (siehe den aktuellen Fall) und dir in Form der Frau Dr. Tierarzt, die in diesem Fall als Gutachterin hinzugezogen wurde, sagen, dass du ein Tierquäler bist. Am Ende der Auseinandersetzung bist du vorbestraft, weil die Gesetze von diesen Menschen geschrieben werden, und sie der Held.
> 
> Und jetzt?
> )



Ich komme aus einem Umfeld wo sehr viele vorbestrafte Menschen sind, einige haben Jahre im Gefängnis verbracht. Andere haben den Weg von der Nadel nie geschafft, andere sind jetzt richtig Integriert. 

Meinst du, wenn mich son Pupser, mit solch einer niedlichen Kleinigkeit vors Gericht stellt, ich im Tal der Tränen Ende? Ich habe es schon oft im Forum geschrieben:

Ich interessiere mich nicht für Ansichten anderer Menschen, wenn sie nur darauf Abzielen mich in Schubladen zu drücken, Dogmen zu verbreiten, Ideologie an den Mann zu bringen. Und schon gar nicht zieht die Nummer: Studium, Einkommen, Beruf. Das ist nichts weiter als eine primitive Ebene, das Statussymbol dummer Menschen. Intelligenz ist nicht gekoppelt an materiellem Besitztum. Wird mir alles immer viel zu hoch gehangen.

Ich bin zu Zeiten groß geworden, da hat man sich geprügelt, danach nen Bier getrunken, da ging man in die "Eisenschmiede" und hat sich den Frust von der Seele trainiert. 

Wer sich Beugt, möchte halt ein Schaf sein.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,



> Wer sich Beugt, möchte halt ein Schaf sein.



Was empfiehlst Du dann.

Mehr solche Videos online stellen und auf ein Umdenken der Justiz hoffen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war jetzt nicht direkt beim Wels und den beiden Jungs.

Was ich empfehle:

Die Interessengemeinschaft der Angler durch Interessenvertreter abbilden. Gebündelte Politik und Umsetzung des Meinungsbildes unter Berücksichtigung des Zeitgeistes (Der Angler) . Mehr öffentliche Arbeit. Der DAFV ist noch nicht mal auf Facebook. Selbst der Tante Emma-Laden aus der Kleinstadt hat sowas schon.....

Und nicht die Justiz sollte Umdenken, wir müssen die Posten der zukünftigen Denker einfach nur mit modernen Anglern besetzen......... :m

Die Frage nach Video und Leiden würde so oder so immer Nachteilig für den Angler laufen. Will er Dokumentieren, muss er töten. Will er nicht töten, darf er nicht Filmen. 

Mein Kompromiss ist ja immer recht einfach: Ich Angle in Holland (behaupte ich jedesmal  ). Und hach, mit neuer DSGVO gehts in der Öffentlichkeit mit Videos sowieso nur noch schwerlich.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... aber die Ablehnung von "Spaßangeln" ist insbesondere in den gebildeteren und jungen Bevölkerungsschichten mit bei weitem absoluter Mehrheit vorhanden. In ländlichen Gebieten mag das (noch) anders aussehen, aber in den deutschen Städten herrscht für das Fangen von Fischen aus Spaß komplettes Unverständnis.
> 
> Ich hatte diese Woche im Biergarten in München wieder mal Gelegenheit, einen "Testballon" zu starten und mich mit einer Gruppe junger Ingenieure dazu zu unterhalten. Die haben nix mit PETA am Hut, aber du hättest sie wahrscheinlich alle in diese Ecke gestellt. Die Realität sieht aber so aus, dass diese 15  Männer (!!) zwischen 25 und 30 zur Talent-Riege eines Großkonzerns gehören und die Gesellschaft der Zukunft maßgeblich mitgestalten werden.


 Vor diesen Yuppies mit verdrehter Öko-Ideologie zieht man in Bayern dann sauber die gesetzestreue AVBayFiG-Nummer durch;
fängt einen Döbel oder so, haut ihm knackig auf die Birne, zieht die Klinge durch ...entsorgt ihn sichtbar in der nächsten Mülltonne 
und erklärt denen die Gesetzeslage.

Wie schnell werden die wohl Fans von rebellischen "Spaßanglern", die auch zurück setzen? :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich halte mich lieber an offiziellen Umfragen von Arlinghaus [1] und dort kommt das C&R gar nicht so schlecht weg.
> 
> [1] http://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/defa.../download-files/IGB_Bericht_27_webversion.pdf



Jetzt wird es aber lustig was *Arlinghaus *angeht:

*Ich zitiere aus der von dir genannten Quelle:
*
*"Einstellung der Bevölkerung in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei" (2014)*

Frage:
"Wie beurteilen Sie das *Hobbyangeln *aus moralischer Sicht, *wenn der   Angler die Fische fängt, um sie dann alle in das Gewässer   zurückzusetzen*?"

Auswertung: *72 % der Bevölkerung finden das NICHT akzeptabel*

Frage:
"Wie beurteilen Sie es, wenn ein *Hobbyangler *einen Fisch fängt und ins   Wasser *zurücksetzt*, weil der Angler *gar keinen Fisch essen mag*?"

 Auswertung:* "80% der Bevölkerung finden das NICHT akzeptabel." 
*

*Kann man das folgend sehen?  ==>
*
*Die Öffentlichkeit in Deutschland  lehnt mehrheitlich und deutlich Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht ab.*


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vor diesen Yuppies mit verdrehter Öko-Ideologie zieht man in Bayern dann sauber die gesetzestreue AVBayFiG-Nummer durch;
> fängt einen Döbel oder so, haut ihm knackig auf die Birne, zieht die Klinge durch ...entsorgt ihn sichtbar in der nächsten Mülltonne




Hallo,


das macht aber keiner. Entweder läßt man den Döbel wieder schwimmen oder man nimmt ihn zur Verwertung mit.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Gast (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Warum denkt man denn in Deutschland so ganz anders als in den meisten anderen Ländern Europas ?
Starte solch eine Umfrage mal in einem anderen Land Europas, die fällt mit Sicherheit ganz anders aus.
Deutschland tanzt aus der Reihe, aber das hat man immer noch nicht begriffen.
Schließlich ist Deutschland ja der Nabel der Welt


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber lustig was *Arlinghaus *angeht:
> 
> *Ich zitiere aus der von dir genannten Quelle:
> *
> ...



Seltsam, ich lese da auf Seite 131 das lediglich 21% die selektive Entnahme ablehnen.

Und alle Fische zurücksetzten lehnen dort auch nur 40,1% ab.

Haben wir da unterschiedliche Quellen oder bin ich zu doof zum Lesen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Warum denkt man denn in Deutschland so ganz anders als in den meisten anderen Ländern Europas ?
> Starte solch eine Umfrage mal in einem anderen Land Europas, die fällt mit Sicherheit ganz anders aus.
> Deutschland tanzt aus der Reihe, aber das hat man immer noch nicht begriffen.
> Schließlich ist Deutschland ja der Nabel der Welt



Du angelst doch nicht in Deutschland, sondern wohnst ud angelst in den Niederladen?


----------



## LexParker2703 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Weil das halt Deutschland ist wenn dir das in andern Länder soviel besser gefällt weiss doch wie es geht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du angelst doch nicht in Deutschland, sondern wohnst ud angelst in den Niederladen?



Und deswegen darf er sich dazu nicht äußern? Du wohnst doch auch in Bayern und nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vor diesen Yuppies mit verdrehter Öko-Ideologie zieht man in Bayern dann sauber die gesetzestreue AVBayFiG-Nummer durch;
> fängt einen Döbel oder so, haut ihm knackig auf die Birne, zieht die Klinge durch ...entsorgt ihn sichtbar in der nächsten Mülltonne
> und erklärt denen die Gesetzeslage.
> 
> Wie schnell werden die wohl Fans von rebellischen "Spaßanglern", die auch zurück setzen? :m



Dass die "Abknüppelbestimmung" des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz steht, ist doch eine ganz andere Sache.

Selbst im hier diskutierten Fall wäre doch gar nichts passiert, wenn die Angler den Waller abgehakt und wieder schwimmen gelassen hätten. Dann wäre sie auch rechtlich komplett auf der sicheren Seite gewesen.

Übrigens: Ich bin Gewässerwart. Wenn ich jemals sehen sollte, dass jemand hier in Bayern einen Fisch (für den es keine ausdrückliche Entnahmepflicht gibt) fängt, abschlägt und entsorgt, hat der sofort eine Anzeige von mir am Hals. Ich wäre dann echt gespannt, was passiert.


----------



## zander67 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Warum denkt man denn in Deutschland so ganz anders als in den meisten anderen Ländern Europas ?
> Starte solch eine Umfrage mal in einem anderen Land Europas, die fällt mit Sicherheit ganz anders aus.
> Deutschland tanzt aus der Reihe, aber das hat man immer noch nicht begriffen.
> Schließlich ist Deutschland ja der Nabel der Welt



Vermutlich hat in anderen Länder noch keiner solche Umfrage gemacht, deshalb ist deine Meinung auch spekulativ.

 VG


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,


Ein Großteil der Bevölkerung hält einen reinen C&Rler halt für etwas bekloppt - geht Angeln und nimmt keinen Fisch mit. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Die sind auch harmlos.

Ein kleinerer Teil, und das sind die Gefährlichen, macht richtig Front und bauscht die Sache über Gebühr auf, bringt die "Tierquälerei" in den Vordergrund hat dafür keinerlei Verständnis und freut sich noch, wenn sie wieder einen Angler was ans Zeug flicken können.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Gast (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du angelst doch nicht in Deutschland, sondern wohnst ud angelst in den Niederladen?


 Ich verstehe nicht was das damit zu tun hat. #c
In den meisten anderen Ländern Europas ist es halt viel einfacher geregelt.
Deutschland hinkt da schwer hinterher, aber das liegt zum Teil auch an vollkommen überalterten Vereinsvorsitzenden.
Haben wir schon 50 Jahre so gemacht, machen wir auch weiter so.

Es wird sich auch in Deutschland etwas ändern, aber dazu müssen erst die älteren, konservativen Angler von der Bildfläche verschwinden.
Die jungen Angler haben eine ganz andere Auffassung von der Angelei als die alten Sturköpfe 
Und dank social media wird die Angelei auch in Deutschland moderner werden, die jungen Angler werden das schon richten, ganz sicher.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> das macht aber keiner. Entweder läßt man den Döbel wieder schwimmen oder man nimmt ihn zur Verwertung mit.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass die "Abknüppelbestimmung" des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz steht...


 Es geht in dem Beispiel doch nur um eines:
die öffentliche Meinung ist ein Fähnchen im Wind.

Auch eine Bundeskanzlerin braucht von "mehr Atomkraft" zu "weg von Atomkraft" nur einen schlecht gelaufenen Freitag.

Auch WIE ich eine Frage formuliere,
beeinflusst die Antwort stark.

EIN JEDER VON UNS kann mit seinem Wissen über Fische, Angeln & Co. und etwas Geschick in der Argumentation 
einen ahnungslosen Nichtangler in kürzester Zeit ganz beliebig 
entweder zu einem Radikalen-Pro-C&R'ler 
oder zu einem reinem Nur-zur-Entnahme-Anhänger machen,
einfach dadurch wie man ihm welche Information verkauft.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich lese da auf Seite 131 das lediglich 21% die selektive Entnahme ablehnen.
> 
> Und alle Fische zurücksetzten lehnen dort auch nur 40,1% ab.
> 
> Haben wir da unterschiedliche Quellen oder bin ich zu doof zum Lesen?



Wir habe dieselbe Quelle und zu doof bist du auch nicht.
Kurz erläutert: #h

In der wissenschaftl. Argumentation wird zur Antwort einer speziellen Fragestellung folgend begründet:
These (pauschal aus diesem Thread): Die Bevölkerung AKZEPTIERT das Zurücksetzen der Fische, in Form bewußten Angeln mit dem Vorsatz seine Fische zurückzusetzen.

Sichtweise aufgrund der Auswertungen aller diesbezüglichen Fragen und Antworten aus der Studie: Wieviele "akzeptieren" (also ausdrücklich so beantwortet) das? (Also "nicht akzeptieren" und "keine Meinung" bzw. eben "weder noch" sind gleichgestellt zur Beantwortung der Frage als "nicht akzeptiert".)

Daraus ergibt sich die Antithese zu den Aussagen in diesem Thread.

Die Fragestellung "selektiv" ist sehr differenziert in der Studie an mehreren Stellen zu lesen, dies ist definitorisch begründet, aber betrifft jetzt nicht dieses paauschalen Aussagen, auf die ich reagierte.

 Aber um das "selektiv" dennoch, weil es ja für kommende Aussagen weiterführend seine kann, aufzunehmen: 

Beide obige Fragestellungen kommen dann in einer Gesamtbetrachtung zur Schlussfolgerung der Studie:

"Eine selektive Entnahme wird positiv gesehen. Das Zurücksetzen entnahmefähiger Fische gilt aber nur dann als moralisch legitimiert, wenn es ökologisch oder
hegerisch begründet wird.
[...]
*Gefangene Fische sollten allerdings lieber verwertet statt zurückgesetzt werden.*
Weiterhin rechtfertigen gute ökologische Motive auch bei entnahmefähigen Fischen ein selektives Catch-and-Release, wohingegen* ausschließlich vergnügungsorientierte oder sportliche Begründungen (Trophäenorientierung und fehlende Verzehrmotivation) für das Catch-and-Release mehrheitlich abgelehnt werden.*
[..]
Die beiden *vergnügungsorientierten bzw. sportlichen
Motive für ein Catch-and-Release werden hingegen selbst von den aktiven Anglern tendenziell nicht mehr gebilligt.*
[...]"

Anm.: Hervorherbungen im Zitat von Toni_1962 rein bezüglich des zugrundelegende Ausgangspostings


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

@Barschangler

 Einfache Frage von mir ... keine Antwort von dir.


oder mag gar meine Frage nicht beantwortbar sein


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Welcher Abschnitt genau, woher stammen die 80%?

Ich zitiere mal [1] korrekt:

In der Tab. 6.7.7 ergibt sich folgendes Bild für diese Fragestellung:

_Wie beurteilen Sie es, wenn ein Hobbyangler einen Fisch fängt und ins Wasser zurücksetzt, .._

_ … weil der Angler gar keinen Fisch essen mag?_

sehr (1) bzw. eher (2) verwerflich: *58,7 %*
weder verwerflich noch akzeptabel (3): *21,0%* 
eher (4) bzw. völlig (5) akzeptabel: *20,2%*

Könnte deutlich schlechter sein;

Zudem:

_…  weil der Angler großen *Respekt vor dem Fisch als Mitgeschöpf hat* und er ihn deshalb lieber wieder freilässt, anstatt ihn zu töten?_

sehr (1) bzw. eher (2) verwerflich: *18,0 % *
weder verwerflich noch akzeptabel (3): *25,3 % *
eher (4) bzw. völlig (5) akzeptabel: *56,8 %*

-> eher positiv für Angler!

_... weil der Fisch zu groß ist, um in der Küche verarbeitet
werden zu können?_

 sehr (1) bzw. eher (2) verwerflich: *37,1% *
weder verwerflich noch akzeptabel (3): *24,3%* 
eher (4) bzw. völlig (5) akzeptabel: *38,6%*

Weder eindeutig positiv noch negativ, kein Argument gegen C&R. 

_S. 137:
__[.. ] Fische zu fangen und sie wieder ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, ist grausam. [..] _

stimme überhaupt nicht (1) bzw. eher nicht (2) zu: *42,2%*
stimme weder zu noch nicht zu (3): *24,4%*
stimme eher (4) bzw. voll und ganz (5) zu: *33,4%
*
Toni:


> "Wie beurteilen Sie es, wenn ein Hobbyangler einen Fisch fängt und ins   Wasser zurücksetzt, weil der Angler gar keinen Fisch essen mag?"
> Auswertung: "80% der Bevölkerung finden das NICHT akzeptabel."


--
[1] http://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/defa.../download-files/IGB_Bericht_27_webversion.pdf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> welcher abschnitt genau, woher stammen die 80%?
> 
> Ich zitiere mal [1] korrekt:
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

@ Thorsten

Lies dir meine Erläuterung über deinem letzten Posting.
Und zudem die Aussage schlusslogisch von Arlinghaus.

 Man braucht etwas Zeit undd Unvoreingenommenheit, aber es lässt sich verstehen. #h


Was eben die Diskussion hier erschwert, ist, dass pauschal und sehr undifferenziert geschrieben wird,  Begrifflichkeiten übersehen werden, dann plötzlich eingebracht werden usw. 

Wollen wir jetzt "selektive Entnahme" betrachten oder nicht, oder eben "Spass am Angeln" als sinnvollen Grund des Tuns etc etc? Das widerspricht sich nach Arlinghaus!
Und wollen wir "selektives Zurücksetzen" nach Arlinghaus definieren und dann aber auch wirklich wahrnehmen, dass das dann aber anders begründet sein mag als manche hier wollen?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was das damit zu tun hat. #c
> In den meisten anderen Ländern Europas ist es halt viel einfacher geregelt.
> Deutschland hinkt da schwer hinterher, aber das liegt zum Teil auch an vollkommen überalterten Vereinsvorsitzenden.
> Haben wir schon 50 Jahre so gemacht, machen wir auch weiter so.
> ...




Hallo,


Die Vereinsvorsitzenden der Angelvereine und auch die jungen Angler haben aber keinerlei Einfluss auf das Tierschutzgesetz und da ändert sich in Richtung pro Angler aber in den nächsten Jahrzehnten garantiert nichts. Dafür ist keine politische Mehrheit zu bekommen. Eher für eine Verschlechterung für die Angelfischerei.
Derzeit *kann* man (durch das Tierschutzgesetz) als reiner C&Rler Schwierigkeiten bekommen. In ca. 10 Jahren *wird* man Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Ist mal der Mainstream in Deutschland so. Und da sind eben solche Selbstdarsteller wie die beiden Wallerangler mit schuld, nicht die alten Vereinsvorstände, die jungen Angler, welche konsequent C&R betreiben und dies auch noch propagieren sind hier die Totengräber.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



> Wollen wir jetzt "selektive Entnahme" betrachten oder nicht, oder eben "Spass am Angeln" als sinnvollen Grund des Tuns etc etc?


Gar nicht, hier braucht man nicht differenzieren. Verbände sollten sich generell für die freie Entscheidung von Anglern zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen einsetzen und betroffene Angler finanziell bei Rechtsstreitigkeiten unterstützen.

Nochmal: hätten die Verbände C&R positiv unterstützt, gäbe es sicher eine ganz andere Lage in D. 

 Selbst im deutschsprachigen Raum ist einiges möglich, Stichwort: Östereich (besser geschriebenes TierSchG, Angeln & Jagd ausgeklammert).


Es wird dort auch bewusst dafür geworben (Tourismus!), Beispiel:
http://www.langau.at/freizeit-a-sport-a-tourismus/catchnrelease.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gar nicht, hier braucht man nicht differenzieren. Verbände sollten sich generell für die freie Entscheidung von Anglern zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen einsetzen und betroffene Angler finanziell bei Rechtsstreitigkeiten unterstützen.
> 
> 
> Nochmal: hätten die Verbände C&R positiv unterstützt, gäbe es sicher eine ganz andere Lage in D.
> ...






Da bin ich ja ganjz bei dir. #6



Was Verbände wollen und sollen, spielt aber gerade im Moment in unserer Diskussion keine Rolle.
Arlinghaus wurde sehr undifferenziert aufgeführt als Beweis, was die Bevölkerung und besonders auch Angler wollen.
Und da hat Arlinghaus sehr deutlich und differenziert die Antwort geliefert.


Es wäre vll. besser, wenn Arlinghaus nicht mehr erwähnt werden würde, denn da szeht viel drinnen, was uns hier gar nicht gefallen kann und Verbände sehr stützt.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Man muss nicht jede Schlussfolgerung von Arlinghaus teilen.

Nette  Bestätigung auf S.137:
[..] Bemerkenswert war, dass die *aktiven Angler, ebenso wie die ehemaligen Angler*, das Catch-and-Release-Angeln noch *(signifikant) stärker* als die Nicht-Angler *ablehnten* (Tab. 6.7.12). [..]

-> Feinde in den "eigenen" Reihen! 

Ich denke eine Problematik ist auch, dass C&R-Angeln erst spät im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern in D verbreitet hat. In UK z.B. war das Friedfischangeln schon seit über 100 Jahren z.T. ausschließlich C&R (ich habe eine Bekannten aus UK der das argumentierte) - es gab keine vergleichbare Kultur in D.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ich würde jetzt nicht "Andersdenkende" als "Feinde" bezeichnen. Besonders, wenn diese in der Überzahl sein könnten 

Diese kriegsführende Polemik bringt uns nicht weiter.
Vielmehr muss man Gemeinsamkeiten suchen und sich mit verschiedenen Denkweisen auseinendersetzen. Für Toleranz kämpfen und für selektives Zurücksetzen in vollbegründeten Fällen, das scheint mehrheitsfähig zu sein.
Radikale C&Rler sind die Problemgruppe, die wirklich schadet.
"[Es, Anm. Toni_1962] sollten sich spezialisierte Anglergruppen und auch ausgewählte
Anglermedien überlegen, ob der Einsatz für ein totales Catch-and-Release zeitgemäß ist. Eine solche Praxis wäre weder mit der Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes noch mit der Sichtweise der Bevölkerungsmehrheit in Einklang zu bringen.
[...]
Ein totales Catch-and-Release scheint mit dem gegenwärtigen
 Zeitgeist in Deutschland nur schwer vereinbar"

Arlinghau sieht im weiteren in den "radikalen" CRlern, die mit dem Vorsatz angeln, ihre Fische zurückzusetzen, das Problem und gibt diesen impliziert die Schuld daran, wie Verbände und Behörden agieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Welcher Abschnitt genau, woher stammen die 80%?



Das kann ich dir ganz genau sagen:



torstenhtr schrieb:


> _Wie beurteilen Sie es, wenn ein Hobbyangler einen Fisch fängt und ins Wasser zurücksetzt, .._
> 
> _ … weil der Angler gar keinen Fisch essen mag?_
> 
> ...



Das sind die 80%.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

.. das ist dann natürlich falsch, man kann die neutrale Gruppe nicht einfach dazu schlagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Lies dir einfach mal meine Erläuterung dazu durch.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,

C&R oder Kochtopf ist doch ein aufgeblasener Nebenschauplatz,bei dem sich die Angler die Köppe einschlagen und das Hauptübel nicht erkennen (wollen).

§17 TSchG kann bei gewisser Interpretation und gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz das Ende des Angels in Deutschland bedeuten.

Und auch hier muss man Fragen, wo waren denn damals unter Vertreter ? bzw. warum gibt es keine Initative in der Gesellschaft ein differenziertes Bild des Angelns zu bilden.

 Man muss sich diesen Irrsinn doch nochmal vor Augen halten:


*Grundsätzlich ist im Zusammenhang mit dem sinnvollen Grund zu angeln jegliches Releasen Tierqualerei, denn ich habe dem Fisch unnötiges Leid zugefügt*


Fange ich der Schonzeit, wird Tierquälerei auf einmal Hege - hier wird das Anlanden und Releasen - so wichtig, dass Bewirtschafterinteressen über dem TSchG stehen.
Fange ich Fische die ich nicht will, ist das TSchG auch schnuppe. Muss mir das nur zurechtlegen.
Die Einzigen, die die Dummen sind, sind die Angler die sagen - ich angeln weil ich Bock drauf habe und stehe dazu. Die, die diesen ganzen ungeklärten Recht-Mist , diese fehlende Lobbyarbeit einfach nicht tangiert - bis eine TA und ein Richter kommen.

 Nur genau diese Ungeklärtheit, die zu diesen Irrsinn der Begründungen fürs Releasen führt - diese Ungeklärtheit birgt auch die große Gefahr, dass sie mal ganz anders ausgelegt wird - nämlich im Sinne von der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz gesteuert von Nabu, Bund und Peta.


Dagegen haben wir dann jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> .. das ist dann natürlich falsch, man kann die neutrale Gruppe nicht einfach dazu schlagen.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass eine Gruppe, die sagt, dass sie das Verhalten nicht akzeptabel findet, neutral ist?

58% sagten, sie finden das Verhalten verwerflich, 22 % finden es nicht akzeptabel.

Fazit: 80% der Befragten sind nicht damit einverstanden, dass Angler ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln gehen. Das ist das ganz trockene Ergebnis.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

egal wieviel % , muß ich mich dem dann anschließen?
 ( und in den Teich huppen)

 oder können nicht auch 80 % falsch liegen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Aber auch das Gegenteil funktioniert nicht, ich kann die unentschlosse Meinung einfach nicht werten, weil mir gerade danach ist. Wenn jemand keinen Standpunkt dazu hat, hat er ihn nicht.

Warum will man das Krampfhaft jetzt Nachteilig umlegen? Das sind doch wieder Drehbücher.....


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Purist schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil du das so siehst?
> 
> Achtung vor einem wildlebenden Tier kann ich gar nicht haben, wenn ich es als Sportgerät und Fotoobjekt benutze und dann, nach Streß/Qual/Lebensgefährdung, wieder freilasse.
> 
> Die kann ich nur haben, wenn ich all diese negativen Seiten des Angelns minimiere und im Hintergrund möglichst mit ernst gemeinter Verwertungsabsicht kombiniere. Die Tötung zur Nahrungsbeschaffung rechtfertigt das Tierleid, nicht die Freuden des Anglers. Wer Sport mit Tieren treiben will und dabei noch mit den Tieren Spass haben will, sollte sich ein Pferd oder einen Hund kaufen.



Sorry Du und auch viele Andere verstehen das wohl wirklich nicht.

Wer den Fang eines seltenen Fisches als Herausforderung bei vollem eigenen Einsatz versteht und dabei so viel wie möglich über seinen "Gegner" zu erfahren sucht betrachtet Ihn nicht als Spotgerät, wie etwa beim Wettfischen oder P&R -Angeln.
Die Betrachtung ist eher wie beim Boxsport wo man dem besiegten Gegner voller Achtung die Hand reicht.
 Ob dem Fisch der Kampf nun gefällt oder nicht, man gibt ihm eine weitere Chance. 
 (Fürs Gewässer deutlich besser als jeder neue Besatzfisch) 
Wobei Sport da mit Achtung verbunden ist und nicht mit dem Tot oder zusammenschlagen möglichst vieler Gegner zum eigenen Vorteil für Ruhm und Geld. 

Da laufen viele Dinge oft sehr unterschiedlich ab.
Nicht jeder der C&R betreibt hat keine Achtung vor der Kreatur, es kann ebenso in einer viel höheren Achtung gegenüber der Kreatur und der Natur begründet sein. 
Einige Angelverrückte echte C&Rler werden im Jahr weniger Fische zurücksetzen als normale Angler als Beifang an Untermaßigen in wenigen Angeltagen in Kauf nehmen.
Letztere fischen oft nicht selektiv und ahnen auch nicht das man selbst Einzelfische gezielt befischen kann.
 Auch führen sie in der Regel weder Abhakmatten noch Heilmittel mit, benutzen aber nur zur gern trockene Tücher oder brauchen zum Lösen (der teuren) Haken länger als etliche Fotos und Wiegen gedauert hätten. 
 Nicht ganz einfach für Mich, da zu sagen was ich schlimmer finde. 

Ich kann das nicht wirklich so gut erklären, aber da stehen eine Menge gegenseitige Missverständnisse im Raum. 
Da liegen auch die Probleme der unterschiedlichen Betrachtungen zu Besatzmengen oder dem was einen guten Fischbestand ausmacht.
Aus Sicht vieler Spezis, braucht es kaum Besatz, aber den Erhalt der wenigen, aber von Ihnen zu fangenden Altfische.
Sie suchen ja die Herausforderung und geringere Fischdichten macht die wenigen Fische größer.
Die Anderen schreien dann längst nach Fischbesatz für die Pfanne.

Schwieriges Thema.
Weil es eben nicht wirklich mit der Jagd zu vergleichen ist, da bei richtigen Umgang die Verletzungen harmlos sein können.
Oder eben auch bei falschen Umgang selbst die anfallenden Beifänge verrecken.
Ein Jäger hat diese Probleme nicht, er wählt das Tier vorher aus und darf eigentlich nur schießen wenn er sicher ist auch tödlich zu treffen.
Aber seinen eigentlichen Jagdtrieb oder das Naturerlebnis lebt er schon vorher auf der Pirsch aus, bevor der geschossen wird.
Angeln und Pirsch mögen vergleichbar sein, aber der Schuss kommt dem Abschlagen und Töten gleich.


Nun kommt der Spanende Punkt, nicht jeder Jäger wird gerne seine Lieblingstiere schießen, die Ihm besonders ans Herz gewachsen sind, wenn sie nicht krank sind.
Auch da werden viele nicht nur Nahrung und Konkurrenten wahrnehmen, sondern vorrangig "menschlich" die Natur suchen

Das habe ich jetzt einmal angehängt, weil man immer wieder C&R-Angler mit Jägern vergleicht die Betäubungspfeile verwenden würden.
So einfach kann man es eben nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> egal wieviel % , muß ich mich dem dann anschließen?
> ( und in den Teich huppen)
> 
> oder können nicht auch 80 % falsch liegen?



Klar können auch 80% falsch liegen. Die betreffenden Gesetze werden aber vermutlich eher die Meinung der 80% widerspiegeln als die der 20%, weil die Politiker sonst absehbar ihren Job riskieren.

Das ist vergleichbar mit der 180°-Wende beim Thema Kernkraft. Was richtig und was falsch ist, zählt am Ende wenig, wenn die breite Mehrheit eine bestimmte Position vertritt.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Naturliebhaber:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass eine Gruppe, die sagt, dass sie das Verhalten nicht akzeptabel findet, neutral ist?


Weil das meines Erachtens so gemeint wurde; rein sprachlich kann man das auch falsch verstehen. Ist an der Stelle nicht ideal formuliert. Jedenfalls finden es eben 58,7% es als verwerflich / eher verwerflich, wenn der Angler keinen Fisch essen mag und daher zurück setzt. 
Das ist nur eine knappe Mehrheit. Die Bevölkerung lehnt laut dieser Umfrage in D egozentrische Motive ab - wenn man argumentiert, dass man den Fisch aus "Respekt vor dem Fisch als Mitgeschöpf" zurücksetzt findet die Mehrheit das als akzeptabel. D.h. es hängt von der Fragestellung ab.

 Außerdem in dem speziellen Fall: Woher weiss man das die betroffenen Angler gar keine Fische entnehmen?

Weiterhin kann man sich fragen, ob §17 Nr. 2 TierSchG nach aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft überhaupt anwendbar ist (länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende* erhebliche *Schmerzen oder Leiden). 

 --

Wenn, dann ist das *totale* C&R problembehaftet, eine ganz gute Darstellung findet man auch im Vortrag von Arlinghaus auf Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JlCMQWVHCI


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Klar können auch 80% falsch liegen. Die betreffenden Gesetze werden aber vermutlich eher die Meinung der 80% widerspiegeln als die der 20%, weil die Politiker sonst absehbar ihren Job riskieren.
> 
> Das ist vergleichbar mit der 180°-Wende beim Thema Kernkraft. Was richtig und was falsch ist, zählt am Ende wenig, wenn die breite Mehrheit eine bestimmte Position vertritt.



 Ich glaube, ich kenne Deine Meinung zu dem Thema, an Dich war das auch nicht gerichtet, nur an die "Politiker" die an ihrem Stuhl kleben oder an jemand der meint, weil zum Zeitpunkt x irgend welche Mehrheiten eine Meinung vertreten, ich diese Meinung zur Grundlage für mich zu machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,


jede Umfrage lässt sich durch die Fragestellung steuern. Darum bin ich da  immer skeptisch.
Für eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes in Richtung pro Angeln ist keine Mehrheit in Sicht und kein Politiker wird daran rühren.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sorry Du und auch viele Andere verstehen das wohl wirklich nicht.
> 
> Wer den Fang eines seltenen Fisches als Herausforderung bei vollem eigenen Einsatz versteht und dabei so viel wie möglich über seinen "Gegner" zu erfahren sucht betrachtet Ihn nicht als Spotgerät, wie etwa beim Wettfischen oder P&R -Angeln.
> Die Betrachtung ist eher wie beim Boxsport wo man dem besiegten Gegner voller Achtung die Hand reicht.
> ...



Mein lieber Bernd, wir beide sind eher selten einer Meinung aber deinen Beitrag würde ich sofort unterschreiben-  vor allem den Passus zur Achtung gegenüber einem starken "Gegner" aus sportlicher Sicht.
Ein Freund und ich haben mal einen 34 Pfund Karpfen gefangen und als der Trumm nun auf der Abhakmatte lag, im dunklen Wald im Regen war das ein sehr... primordialer Moment. Keiner von uns hätte nach dem Drill es übers Herz gebracht den Fisch abzuschlagen.

Die Frau des Kumpels beschwert sich immer das er so selten Fisch mit nach Hause bringt. In so einem Fall könnten 34Pfund Karpfen in der Spüle mit dem Hinweis "Koch das!" Für die Zukunft Wunder wirken


----------



## Leech (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ich brauch gar nichts mehr posten.
Das macht der Fantastic Fishing für mich.
Wunderbar.

Der letzte Beitrag vom Bernd war auch sehr zielsetzend.

Übrigens kann man C&R durchaus betreiben und DENNOCH den einen oder anderen Fisch zur Verwertung mit nach Hause nehmen. |wavey:


----------



## LexLegis (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wir habe dieselbe Quelle und zu doof bist du auch nicht.
> Kurz erläutert: #h
> 
> ....
> ...






Wichtige Aussagen und Hinweise,die man beachten sollte.
Angepasstes , rechtlich korrektes Verhalten sind die Antwort auf Bestrebungen der Gegner , das Freizeitangeln in Deutschland zu behindern oder zu verhindern.



Die Freizeitangelei steht unter kritischer Beobachtung und die Tendenzen sind gesellschaftlich und juristisch klar.


Es ist meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht zeitgemäß, wütend und unsachlich seine Forderungen herauszuschreien - es ist egoistisch und schädlich für die Allgemeinheit der Angler.


Wir sprechen hier von einer schädigenden Minderheit, die das positive Bild der Angelei nachhaltig gefährden ( Thread ).


Egoisten kümmert das aber freilich nur, wenn die obligatorischen Anzeigen gegen sie erfolgen.


Und das könnten sie bspw. auch dann , wenn man aus persönlichen Gründen 120 Weißfische, die man nicht verwertet, fängt und hältert um diese am Ende des Angeltages wieder in das Gewässer zu kippen.
Ein vernünftiger Grund liegt nämlich nicht vor .



Manche übertreiben es und erhalten weder Unterstützung noch Zuspruch , sondern die Quittung - sie isolieren sich selbst.


LL


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Manche übertreiben es und erhalten weder Unterstützung noch Zuspruch , sondern die Quittung - sie isolieren sich selbst.
> 
> 
> LL



Wie der DAFV?


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu hätte es gar nicht kommen müssen, wenn manch einer seine Arbeit gemacht hätte.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie der DAFV?



#6

Ich habe erst dazu Stellung nehmen wollen - den Text aber wieder gelöscht, weil ich definitiv zu deutlich Formuliert (hochdeutsch /Klartext /Ruhrpott) habe, was mir sicherlich Probleme (auch außerhalb des AB) bereitet hätte.....


Deine Art der Entgegnung bringts kurz auf den Punkt und hat mehr Stil! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ich versuche auch beim Regelwerk zu bleiben, aber was Lex hier teilweise vom Stapel lässt ist Haarsträubend. 

"Wasch mich, mach mich aber nicht Nass"

So scheint sich für mich das Motto der Verbandler darzustellen, die irgendeine Funktion haben, nur durch "getäuschte" Mitglieder legitimiert. Aber aus der Anonymität heraus schreibend mit Kamellen aufwartend, die fast schon gegen alle Angler schießen, ohne sein Gesicht zu zeigen, weil man ja am Tropf der (eigenen) Mitglieder im Verband/Verein hängt. Geckos, so richtige Farbwechsler. Aber auch diese haben eine Funktion in der Natur. Kann ich von den Gesellen "Naturschutzvereinsverbandsangelnschafftsichselbstab" Genoßen nicht behaupten. Ich kriege das nicht mal mehr Sortiert. Ich Vertrete nur, was mir passt. 

Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn jemand seine Mitglieder vertreten muss, die nicht gleichen Meinung sind, wie der Vorstand.......

Das ganze Konstrukt würde Funktionieren, die Hintermänner sind einfach Schrott, auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Und wenn ich deinen ersten Satz aus obigem Posting, sowie die Bedeutung des Usernamens miteinander in Kontext setze, dann krieg ich "schwer Puls" - wie man im Ruhrpott sagt! :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht zeitgemäß, wütend und unsachlich seine Forderungen herauszuschreien - es ist egoistisch und schädlich für die Allgemeinheit der Angler.



Nicht zeitgemäß ist es, wenn unsere Politiker auf der einen Seite bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit darauf hinweisen, dass Europa enger zusammenwachsen muss und andererseits das, was in einem Land gesetzliche Vorgabe ist (Angeln nur mit verpflichtendem Zurücksetzen; beim Wolfsbarsch sogar EU-seitige Empfehlung) im anderen Land unter Strafe steht.

Um das mal ganz konkret zu machen: 
http://www.browning-fishing.com/d/News/Eintrage/2018/5/7_Walterland_Masters_2018.html

All diese hier mit Pokalen in die Kamera lächelnden Angler haben an einem Wettkampf in Europa teilgenommen, wären in Deutschland aber Straftäter. Sind das nun Tierquäler oder nicht? 

Und genau DAS müssen die Anglerverbände thematisieren. 

Frage an dich als einen der verantwortlichen Verbandsvertreter: Warum geschieht das nicht?


----------



## LexLegis (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dazu hätte es gar nicht kommen müssen, wenn manch einer seine Arbeit gemacht hätte.




Sich für angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund einzusetzen zum Beispiel?


Es wird kein Angeln ohne grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht unterstützt, weil es in Deutschland verboten ist.


Das muss doch auch den 3,4 Hardlinern hier in diesem Thread langsam einleuchten , man ist für das eigene Handeln verantwortlich und kein Verein oder Verband !


Die besagten Welsangler wurden im wahrsten Wortsinn zu Recht verurteilt ; es gibt kein unreglementiertes Freizeitangeln "alle Rechte , keine Pflichten" in Deutschland.


Zum Glück sind die meisten Angler moderater und moderner eingestellt.


Mit Fangen und Entscheiden ob man mitnimmt ( C+D ) , komme ich als Angler hervorragend klar.


Das wird die Zukunft der Angelei in Deutschland prägen , nicht extreme Ansichten.


LL


----------



## LexParker2703 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sorry Du und auch viele Andere verstehen das wohl wirklich nicht.
> 
> Wer den Fang eines seltenen Fisches als Herausforderung bei vollem eigenen Einsatz versteht und dabei so viel wie möglich über seinen "Gegner" zu erfahren sucht betrachtet Ihn nicht als Spotgerät, wie etwa beim Wettfischen oder P&R -Angeln.
> Die Betrachtung ist eher wie beim Boxsport wo man dem besiegten Gegner voller Achtung die Hand reicht.
> ...




und das glaubst du selber  ???


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Sich für angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund einzusetzen zum Beispiel?
> 
> Es wird kein Angeln ohne grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht unterstützt, weil es in Deutschland verboten ist.



Verbote resultieren aus Gesetzen. Und Gesetze lassen sich abschaffen und ändern. Das Bedarf gesellschaftlicher Entwicklungen.

Ich formuliere das von Dir oben Geschriebene mal anders: Es wird kein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht unterstützt, weil die Vorstände der Anglerverbände dies mehrheitlich nicht wollen.

Wäre das anders, ginge da schon so einiges.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Sich für angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund einzusetzen zum Beispiel?
> 
> 
> Es wird kein Angeln ohne grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht unterstützt, weil es in Deutschland verboten ist.
> ...



Die Realität ist an Ihnen vorbeigegangen. Ich bin Fassungslos. Eine Kaderleiche alter Tage, die wahrlich einen Platz für moderne Führung der Anglerschaft blockiert.

Und diese 3 bis 4 Hardliner sind in Deutschland im Bezug aufs Angeln genauso weit, wie der Rest Europas und es muss schon an absoluter Blindheit, Ignoranz und Blödheit liegen, wenn man den Zeitgeist der Fischerei im Binnenbereich nicht sehen kann.

Eine sehr große Masse der Angler zeigt auf, das deine Ansicht komplett verdreht und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist. Stattdessen reduziert man diese Zahl um seinen Beitrag in ein passiges Licht zu rücken.

Das ist Propaganda, die dringend unter Beobachtung gestellt werden muss, denn faktisch wirst du tagtäglich mit deiner Verbandsarbeit gegen die Interessen der Angler verstoßen. 

Ein aus den eigenen Reihen bezahlter Saboteur. Das gibt es sonst nur bei der CDU/CSU.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Funfact: mit der vorsilbe Lex scheinen sich Verbandler zu kennzeichnen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ist ne Abkürzung für:

Leicht eingeschränkte Xenophoben. Denn von diesem Planeten stammen sie nicht. :vik:


----------



## LexParker2703 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Realität ist an Ihnen vorbeigegangen. Ich bin Fassungslos. Eine Kaderleiche alter Tage, die wahrlich einen Platz für moderne Führung der Anglerschaft blockiert.
> 
> Und diese 3 bis 4 Hardliner sind in Deutschland im Bezug aufs Angeln genauso weit, wie der Rest Europas und es muss schon an absoluter Blindheit, Ignoranz und Blödheit liegen, wenn man den Zeitgeist der Fischerei im Binnenbereich nicht sehen kann.
> 
> ...



Da denk ich doch eher das die Realität an dir vorbeigegangen ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Da denk ich doch eher das die Realität an dir vorbeigegangen ist.



Ja, ehrlich?

Weshalb sind dann soziale Medien voller Spaßangler? Warum haben Sprachrohre wie M. Koch so große Reichweite? Weshalb floriert der Bereich des Matchangelns mit breiter Resonanz?

Woher stammen Karpfenangler, Welsangler und deren Passion? Vom Kochen? 

Ich würde mal den Mond zur Seite schieben, vielleicht siehst du dann was.


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Sich für angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund einzusetzen zum Beispiel?
> 
> 
> Es wird kein Angeln ohne grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht unterstützt, weil es in Deutschland verboten ist.
> ...


Ne. Setzt euch verdammt nochmal dafür ein, dass die vernünftigen Gründe neu definiert werden und an den Rest der Welt angepasst werden.

Na zumindest wird erkannt, dass die meisten Angler moderner geworden sind.
Wenn die Verbände da nachziehen würden, wäre schon mal ein großer Schritt getan.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Wobei ein wirkliches  C+D tatsächlich ein Fortschritt wäre. Aber vermutlich meinst du damit eher catch und essig oder essig nicht


----------



## LexParker2703 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Also deine Info aus sozialen Medien sind ja beeindruckend. Man wird sehen was, die Zeit bringt, wenn die Angler da nicht einlenken wird es früher oder später noch mehr Einschränkungen geben. Ich weiß nicht wie man es lustig finden kann den Karpfen zum 10 mal im Jahr zu angeln. Und das in C & R Sinn da denke ich mir seit ihr blöde? jeder normal Mensch mit bissel brain über Hauptschule Niveau sollte das doch als falsch empfinden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Also deine Info aus sozialen Medien sind ja beeindruckend. Man wird sehen was, die Zeit bringt, wenn die Angler da nicht einlenken wird es früher oder später noch mehr Einschränkungen geben. Ich weiß nicht wie man es lustig finden kann den Karpfen zum 10 mal im Jahr zu angeln. Und das in C & R Sinn da denke ich mir seit ihr blöde? jeder normal Mensch mit bissel brain über Hauptschule Niveau sollte das doch als falsch empfinden.



Bissel Brain Bro.

Aber mein Flow sagt mir, tht a neue Ära benötigt wird, um dem Gebot von Nachhaltigkeit at all Ebenen gerecht zu werden. Vielleicht seit ihr not so amused über die Ansichten anderer, but at End müsst ihr euch damit auseinander setzen.

Hauptschule Rulez

Und:

Wenn du nur ein Bisschen Hirnchen nutzen würdest, die meisten Youtuber sind in Holland unterwegs, auch wegen der recht dämlichen Ansichten in Deutschland. Warum sollten wir gesetzestreuen Bürger also etwas befürchten?

Feels Bad, aber ihr Verbandsnuplen denkt keine 10 Meter weit. Da ist meine kleine Schwester ja schon Fortschrittlicher.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Ich weiss nicht wie man es lustig finden kann, einen 40 Pfund Karpfen abzukloppen und ihn dann unter den Tomaten zu vergraben weil er mooselt


----------



## LexParker2703 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie man es lustig finden kann, einen 40 Pfund Karpfen abzukloppen und ihn dann unter den Tomaten zu vergraben weil er mooselt






Hör einfach auf ihn zu deinem Spaß zu quälen aber, um so weit zu denken braucht es sicher ein gewisse reife. Ich hätte mehr Respekt vor Leuten die sagen sie machen das zum Spaß und die leiden der Fisch sind ihnen egal als solche Heuchler die sich hinter C & R verstecken und das als Naturschutz verkaufen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Hör einfach auf ihn zu deinem Spaß zu quälen aber, um so weit zu denken braucht es sicher ein gewisse reife. Ich hätte mehr Respekt vor Leuten die sagen sie machen das zum Spaß und die leiden der Fisch sind ihnen egal als solche Heuchler die sich hinter C & R verstecken und das als Naturschutz verkaufen.



Du schreibst gerade auf einer Tastatur, aus China gefertigt, von Kinderhänden, zu deinem Vergnügen. Dort wird die Natur auch stark belastet, damit du deine Schaizze hier verlautbaren kannst. Warum schickst du uns keine Briefe?

So sieht Naturschutz also aus. Aber dafür fehlt dir wohl die Reife. Im übrigen ist Spaß beim Angeln und der Drill großer Fische ne richtig, richtig geile Sache. Am Ende hat der Jäger sogar die Wahl, dem Fisch die Chance zu geben. Sowas von Luxus in der Natur, es ist Unglaublich. 

Bist du auch gegen Katzen, Hunde und andere Wildtiere, die ebenfalls aus Spaß und Lerneffekt ihre Beute Bespielen und nicht immer Töten? Wir tun, was die Natur uns vorlebt, seit Tausenden von Jahren.

Heuchler, Reife, Brain, Hauptschule. Wer kommt hier wohl aus der Steinzeit?


----------



## LexParker2703 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du schreibst gerade auf einer Tastatur, aus China gefertigt, von Kinderhänden, zu deinem Vergnügen. Dort wird die Natur auch stark belastet, damit du deine Schaizze hier verlautbaren kannst. Warum schickst du uns keine Briefe?
> 
> So sieht Naturschutz also aus. Aber dafür fehlt dir wohl die Reife. Im übrigen ist Spaß beim Angeln und der Drill großer Fische ne richtig, richtig geile Sache. Am Ende hat der Jäger sogar die Wahl, dem Fisch die Chance zu geben. Sowas von Luxus in der Natur, es ist Unglaublich.
> 
> ...



ich weiss nicht was du hier schreibst Kinderhände China und all so Sachen mir geht es ums Angeln nicht um Kinderhände aber lassen wir es gut sein du hast gewonnen .


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Hallo,


ich glaube, die "Masse" der reinen C&Rler wird hier überbewertet.
Die Masse der Angler betreibt nämlich kein C&R .
Nur die C&Rler schreien halt am lautesten und diese reinen "Spaßangler" werden Schuld sein, wenn sich Bestimmungen für alle verschärfen.
Begreift endlich, wir sind hier in Deutschland, da läuft das nicht so. Wir, die Angler sind eine kleine Minderheit, der Einfluß auf das Tierschutzgesetz ist marginal bis nicht vorhanden. Da gibt es ganz andere Einflußgrößen.
Ich bin, als Bayer, nicht im DAFV organisiert, aber vieles, was LexParker hier schreibt hat schon Hand und Fuß.
Wir können es drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, reines C&R wird es in Deutschland nicht geben, zumindest in absehbarer Zukunft. Es ist dafür keine politische Mehrheit vorhanden. Ist mal so, da tut sich nichts, da wird es eher in der Hölle schneien.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich glaube, die "Masse" der reinen C&Rler wird hier überbewertet.
> ...



Es geht nicht um festgesetztes CR sondern Handlungsfreiheit für den Angler. Alles andere sind doch Märchen. Diese ständigen Extreme (alles Essen, alles Releasen, alle müssen Angeln wie ich) sind Argumentationen aus Drehbüchern.

Die Realität am Wasser:

Ich fange meinen Fisch und entscheide danach was passiert, um nichts anderes geht es und die rechtliche Absicherung dahinter wird gewünscht. Es geht nicht darum zurücksetzen zu müssen.

Und ich Akzeptiere die Haltung NICHT,wenn MINDERHEITEN diese Regelungen/Verordnungen/Gesetze etablieren.

Was in der EU (Oh Völkerbund, die deutschen immer im Alleingang?) funktioniert, wollen wir hier wieder wie die Primadonna widerlegen? Nö, Kriminalisierung wegen eines Hobbies muss nicht sein.



> ich weiss nicht was du hier schreibst Kinderhände China und all so Sachen mir geht es ums Angeln nicht um Kinderhände aber lassen wir es gut sein du hast gewonnen .



Doppelmoral.

Ich kann doch nicht ständig auf Verwerfungen hinweisen, die meinem eigenen Horizont entsprechen und andere Menschen gemaßregelt sehen wollen, aber im gleichen Atemzug die Vorteile einer Konsumgesellschaft genießen, die klar auch von Ausbeutung partizipiert und das Ausblenden.

Es ist doch ganz Einfach: Übertriebener Naturschutz, Nachhaltigkeit, Klimaschutz und dergleichen wird gern mit Ideologie und Gehirnwäsche dem kleinen Bürger eingetrichtert und dieser Frisst die Nummer blind. Ist ja Hipp, Edel und Modern.

Die Realität am Wasser ist ohnehin die Eigenverantwortung der Angler, das war nie anders. Diese Freiheit ging nie verloren, obgleich sie gerne Verteufelt wird und ändern kann es sowieso niemand. Die Moderne ist mittlerweile gelebte Praxis.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Hör einfach auf ihn zu deinem Spaß zu quälen aber, um so weit zu denken braucht es sicher ein gewisse reife. Ich hätte mehr Respekt vor Leuten die sagen sie machen das zum Spaß und die leiden der Fisch sind ihnen egal als solche Heuchler die sich hinter C & R verstecken und das als Naturschutz verkaufen.



Wenn C&R-Angeln per se Tierquälerei ist, unterstützt deiner Meinung nach die EU also Tierquälerei, indem sie auf einzelne Fischarten ausdrücklich das C&R-Angeln ohne Entnahmemöglichkeit favorisiert.

Gleiches gilt dann für EU-Länder wie die Niederlande, Schweden, Frankreich etc.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass du hier bewusst den Forentroll abgibst und nur provozieren willst. Ernst nehmen kann man den Unsinn, den du oben zusammenschreibst, jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wallerangler wegen C&R verurteilt*

Nu ist hier so ziemlich alles gesagt- bevor es sich hier weiter aufschaukelt und es zu einem Werbethread für Verbände ausartet mache ich zu.


----------

